# HdRO ist nicht soo anders!



## Gfreeman (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich spiele zu 80 Prozent WoW und zu 20 Prozent HdRO. Nicht gleichzeitig bzw. parallel, sondern periodisch wechselnd, je nachdem, wie sich die Laune entwickelt, mal wieder bei der Konkurrenz reinzuschauen.

Bei meiner letzten HdRO- Gilde äh Sippe :-) auf Maiar fanden vor einiger Zeit Entlassungs- bzw. Rauskick-Aktionen von Mitgliedern statt, weil diese sich nicht genug an Raids und sonstigen Sippenruns beteiligt hatten. Dies schockierte mich dermaßen, dass ich aus Solidarität zu den Rausgeschassten auch die Sippe verließ und daraufhin aus Frust auch wieder in das WoW-Lager wechselte.

Beide Spiele haben ihre Vorteile und Nachteile. 

WoW leidet momentan ähnlich wie Microsoft im Betriebssystembereich unter dem Fluch der Erfolgreichen. Je mehr Anwender sich auf dieser Spielwiese tummeln, desto mehr Idioten sind naturgemäß dabei. Und dass sich die Dummen über Gebühr in den Vordergrund drängen, ist nicht nur im Reallife ein Problem.

In der neuesten Gamestar ist eine Reportage namens "Der Fluch von WoW" (sinngemäß) zu lesen, in welcher auch über Spielerzahlen seitens des Autors spekuliert wird. Dieser geht davon aus, dass WoW zwischenzeitlich knapp 12 Millionen Accounts aktiv geschaltet hat, während es bei HdRO lediglich 400 000 sind. Ich halte diese Zahl für durchaus realistisch, da Warhammer zwischenzeitlich auch wieder auf diese Größenordnung zusammengeschrumpft ist.

12 Millionen zu 400 000. Verinnerlicht Euch doch mal dieses Zahlenverhältnis.

Hmmh, was will ich eigentlich sagen :-)- ach ja, folgendes:

Die als schlecht wahrgenommene bzw. dargestellte Spielekultur und der teils niveaulose Kommunikationsstil in Wow ist einfach nur Ausfluß der riesigen Community. Mit dem Spiel hat dies nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu tun. 
Bei HdRO würde die gleiche Entwicklung einsetzen wie bei WoW, wenn es auch nur annähernd so erfolgreich wäre. Aber dies wird vermutlich nie der Fall sein, weil WoW es auch langfristig versteht, durch permanent gute Qualität die Spieler an sich zu binden.

Mich stört an dem Thread "Warum ist HdRO so anders", an welchen ich mich mit diesem Titel anlehne, die maßlose Selbstbeweihräucherung und Überschätzung. Die Grafik ist in gewissen Bereichen schöner, aber nur in gewissen Bereichen, dafür wird diese von WoW hinsichtlich Vielfalt um Längen geschlagen. 
Hinsichtlich der Vielfalt und Güte der Quests ist WoW auch eindeutig besser als HdRO. Hier merkt man einfach, dass Blizzard ein wesentlich größeres Budget zur Verfügung steht. 

Beide Spieler haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Aber HdRO ist nicht so anders, es leidet nur unter dem Stigma einer pseudo-elitären Community, in welcher sich alle zusammenkuscheln (weil sie halt so wenig sind) und sich einreden, sie seien was besonderes.

Gruß Gfreeman


----------



## Leigh (7. Februar 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist in gewissen Bereichen schöner, aber nur in gewissen Bereichen, dafür wird diese von WoW hinsichtlich Vielfalt um Längen geschlagen.
> Hinsichtlich der Vielfalt und Güte der Quests ist WoW auch eindeutig besser als HdRO. Hier merkt man einfach, dass Blizzard ein wesentlich größeres Budget zur Verfügung steht.


Du kannst meinetwegen gegen Herr der Ringe sagen, was du willst - Aber komm mir nciht mit dem Grafik- und Questargument.
Ich habe selbst lange WoW gespielt und würde es noch immer tun, wenn ich mir 2 Abos gleichzeitig leisten könnte und ich mag das Spiel, die Community nciht, ganz wie du es auch sagst. Aber die Grafik und die Induvidualität der Quests.. Da ist LotRo WoW um Längen voraus.

Übrigens weiß ich nciht, was das eigentlich schon wieder soll. Zu Release des Spiels gab es solche Threads zur Genüge. Wird das jetzt bei jedem AddOn neu durchgekaut?


----------



## Nasferian (7. Februar 2009)

@ TE:Quests gleich?
-> Kennst du die Epische Questreihe? *hust*
-> Kennst du die Questinstanzen *hust*
-> Kennst du die ganzen Quests die um die Gefährten spielen? *hust* (Wirklich schöne nicht-epische Quests!)

Ich weis nicht, wo du gerade in HdRO bist, allerdings muss ich sagen das ich in WoW NIE das Gefühl hatte ich mache Aufgaben in einer Fantasy-Welt. Ich hatte das Gefühl ich mache Quests in WoW. 
Und viele bestätigen das die Quests teilweise wunderschön designed sind... WoW ist da teilweise einen lustigeren charmanten Stil gegangen aber ihn (wegen des Budgets) als besser zu bezeichnen, finde ich schon weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.

Grafik?

Es tut mir Leid, soll ich jetzt lachen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn du HdRO EINMAL auf einem High-End-PC mit DX10 Grafik und höchsten Details gesehen hast dann denkst du bei WoW du würdest noch auf deinem alten Commodore C-64 spielen!
Die Grafik ist pixelig, knallbunt, verschwommen und im Comicstil. Wenn du also die Grafikrichtung bevorzugst sage das, aber sage nicht einfach WoW ist vielfältiger...

Community?

Auch nicht Korrekt! Ich habe Spiele mit unter 20k Spielern gespielt, war die Community da erstklassig? Nein, sie war schlecht! 
Wie eine Community sich entwickelt hängt auch noch von weiteren Teilen ab, die du nicht berücksichtigst! 

Zum Beispiel: Wie hart greift der Publisher/Entwickler (Ich meine es wäre der Publisher der GMs und ähnliches stellt oder nicht?) mit den Regeln durch? 
In WoW gab es KEINE Namensregelung. Da lief jeder 2te Schurke als Imbadeathshadow rum! Manche Leute (wie ich) finden allein das schon enorm abstoßend. WoW lockt mehr Leute geringeren alters an, vielleicht wegen der Grafik vielleicht auch weil auch ein gutes Spiel ist, aber es ist nunmal fackt, das ich in meiner jetzigen HdRO-Gilde mit 15 sehr sehr jung bin und damals in meiner guten WoW-Raidgilde so ziemlich standart. Vom Geistigen Alter mancher Leute nunmal abgesehen...
Desweiteren wird in WoW so dermaßen viel gespamt und geflamed! Nicht einmal die Goldseller können die bannen?
RP-Server sind vollkommen verkommen, und das waren sie eigentlich schon immer! (Schon relativ schnell nach Release tummelten sich dort Idioten, so wie ich das gehört habe...)...und das alles soll nur mit der schieren Zahl zu tun haben? Ganz ehrlich auf einem Server sind nicht 12mio, auf einem Server sind 6500 Spieler! (Soweit ich die Zahl noch richtig im Kopf habe) und ich meine sogar die Lotro-Server würden mehr Spielern Platz bieten (Reine Behauptung, nicht bestätigt), insofern sind Argumente wie: Es ist einfach NUR die Pure Spielerzahl Käse...
Ein weiterer Punkt ist die Casualfreundlichkeit: HdRO bewegt sich zwar meines Erachtens langsam davon weg, aber dennoch ist das Spiel weit Gelegenheitsfreundlicher als zB. WoW!
Und das Leute aus deiner Gilde geworfen wurden, weil sie nicht mitmachen konnten, tut mir leid für sie, aber dann hast du einfach eine scheiß Gilde gehabt, denn Standart ist das nicht. In meiner Gilde (und auch den Sippen von Kumpels) ist es so: Wer will und kann macht mit aber gezwungen wird keiner. Und ich denke das ist in vielen Sippen so! In WoW höre davon weniger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Ausnahmen gibt es auf beiden Seiten immer, ne? =P

Zum Thema: Elitäre-HdRO-Community, wieiviele Threads/Beiträge denkst du findet man in den Foren von WoW-Spielern die schreiben wieso WoW besser als andere Spiele ist mh? Denkst du allen Ernstes die Spieler von HdRO wären eine echte Ausnahme? Nur weil du jetzt so einen Thread für HdRO gefunden hast und der deine WoWler Ehre verletzt, musst du jetzt das andere Spiel schlecht machen? =/ 

PS: Ich mag beide Spiele, habe aber mit WoW aus Zeitgründen/anderweitigen Problemen aufgehört und bin mittlerweile Casualgamer bei HdRO!


----------



## simoni (7. Februar 2009)

Genauso wie die von dir aufgeführten Spielerzahlen, ich halte beide für falsch. Schau dir nur mal die verkauften Einheiten von WotLK an, das ist die wahre WoW Spielerzahl. Bei HdRO kann man die Spielerzahl eigentlich nur an Accounts messen, wegen den Lifetime Abos. 400.000, ich weiß ja nicht, klingt für mich bisschen zu hoch...
Und naja *hüstel* zum Thema GameStar:
Ich habe dieses Magazin mal sehr geschätzt...
Spätestens seitdem HdRO weniger Punkte in Grafik bekommen hat als WoW sind die bei mir unten durch...Und ja ich hab beides mit Freud und Leid gespielt.


----------



## little sister (7. Februar 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich spiele zu 80 Prozent WoW und zu 20 Prozent HdRO. Nicht gleichzeitig bzw. parallel, sondern periodisch wechselnd, je nachdem, wie sich die Laune entwickelt, mal wieder bei der Konkurrenz reinzuschauen.
> 
> ...




TROLLALARM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taribar (7. Februar 2009)

Mal ne frage?

haste je mal das Startgebiet in HDRO verlassen?

Das was du schreibst is........ naja egal! Meine vorposter haben ja schon alles geschrieben was ich auch denke!

Und das mit der Sippe, da haste halt pech gehabt mit der wahl deiner ex-sippe!

Ich bin in einer Sippe mit 25 mann und da herscht kein Raid Zwang wie es in WOW war! 

Ja auch ich habe 3 jahre lang WoW gespielt und das sehr sehr gerne aber seit ich HDRO in der Testvariante angespielt habe bin ich hin und weg von diesem Spiel und der Community!

Meiner Meinung ist das HDRO anderst ist als WoW und mann sollte spiele nicht vergleichen da jedes Spiel anderst ist!

LG


----------



## Vetaro (7. Februar 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> In der neuesten Gamestar ist eine Reportage namens "Der Fluch von WoW" (sinngemäß) zu lesen, in welcher auch über Spielerzahlen seitens des Autors spekuliert wird. Dieser geht davon aus, dass WoW zwischenzeitlich knapp 12 Millionen Accounts aktiv geschaltet hat, während es bei HdRO lediglich 400 000 sind. Ich halte diese Zahl für durchaus realistisch, da Warhammer zwischenzeitlich auch wieder auf diese Größenordnung zusammengeschrumpft ist.
> 
> 12 Millionen zu 400 000. Verinnerlicht Euch doch mal dieses Zahlenverhältnis.



Was WoWlern eingetrichtert wird

Das dargebotene Beispiel hat für mich keine argumentative Stärke.
Codemasters HQ: "Hey Leute, wir haben jetzt 3 Millionen Abonnenten. Ich finde es ist zeit, weniger Service zu machen. Wir kümmern uns jetzt einfach nicht mehr um die Leute, okay?"
"Mehr als 100 GMs insgesamt können wir eh hier nichts in's Gebäude stecken, drum lassen wir's dabei."

Abgesehen davon ist 400 000 soweit ich weiß die ungefähre Anzahl aller Accounts bei Codemasters, was DDO, Rising Force etc. einschliesst.


Und auch der erste große Absatz mit der Sippe... Weil du mit irgendwelchen Sozialpennerrn zusammenhängst, deren Existenz wir nie geleugnet haben, ist jetzt das _ganze_ Spiel nicht mehr so toll?


----------



## garius74 (7. Februar 2009)

Auch ich habe beides gespielt (WOW und HDRO) - bin leidenschaftlicher PVE Spieler (kann also zum PvP Content nichts fundiert beitragen) und möchte meine 2 Cents loswerden:

+ WOW
man kann fliegen (erst auf festgelegten Routen, später frei mit dem eigenen Reittier oder der Flugform, das ist schon ein faszinierender Punkt, wie ich finde)

durch die wirklich sehr große Community ist die Informationsdichte an Hintergründen (spezielle Spielmechaniken etc.) im Netz höher

- WOW
es dauert Stunden, bis mancher Mob sein Fleischteil/Ohr/Magen/Kopf sonstiges fehlendes Questitem fallen läßt

viele Spieler nutzen die Hintergrundinformationen eben nicht und haben nur rudimentäres Wissen über ihre Klasse und Spielweise

durch Goldseller und Ebay Chars ist ein realer "Markt" entstanden, mit all seinen negativen Auswirkungen

es gibt zwei Spiele: eins bis 70 (oder heute wohl 80) und eins, das erst mit 70 losgeht

es ist ein unglaublicher Timesink


+HDRO
es gibt eine ganze Menge liebevolle Details (blühende Wiesen, unterschiedliche Geräusche bei Bodenberührung)
es gibt eine Riesenauswahl an Emotes für die Charaktere
es gibt die Möglichkeit ingame eigene Musik zu machen
die Quests sind abwechslungsreicher, zusammenhängender und die Questitems droppen viel häufiger
man kann seinem Char das anziehen, was gut aussieht und nicht das, was die besten Stats hat

-HDRO
manche Questreihen führen einen zu oft und wiederholt an dieselben Orte. In Dol Dinen kenne ich bereits jeden Ort mit Vornamen z.B.
die Systemanforderungen sind recht hoch und auch die Internetverbindung klappt nicht immer reibungslos
die GMs reagieren sehr unterschiedlich
manche Stat-Zusammenhänge sind recht schwer zu durchschauen (wieviel Wille/Schicksal entspricht jetzt wieviel Kraftregeneration im Kampf... Änderungen durch Moria etc... aber das leigt wohl daran, dass ich noch nicht so tief in der HDRO Materie drinnen bin)



Fazit:

Ich bin froh dass ich vor WOTLK mit WOW aufgehört habe.
HDRO ist das wesentlich schönere Spiel. 
Und es geht wesentlich entspannter zu, was mE auch daran liegt, daß PvP praktisch völlig vom Spiel losgekoppelt wurde
Außerdem ist echt entspannnd, dass einem niemand auf die Ausrüstung glotzen kann, wenn man es nicht will...


----------



## Knurrbauch (7. Februar 2009)

Damit habt ihr natürlich Unmengen an Zündstoff für 



Gfreeman schrieb:


> Aber HdRO ist nicht so anders, es leidet nur unter dem Stigma einer pseudo-elitären Community, in welcher sich alle zusammenkuscheln (weil sie halt so wenig sind) und sich einreden, sie seien was besonderes.




geliefert. Aber ich seh das auch anders, die "Realität" in HdRO, so wie Gfreeman sie darstellt ist verzerrt. Da hoppeln gewiss nicht alle händchenhaltend über grüne Wiesen, da wird auch mal weggewürfelt (ganz peinlich die momentane Lage auf Belegaer, wo im belesng diese ID-Mopserei dieser einen Sippe immer und immer wieder aufgetischt wird...) und sich gezofft. 

Allerdings spricht das Spiel auch grundsätzlich einen anderen Typus Spieler an, was eine Art von Elite suggerieren könnte - sei es durch die den Büchern zugrunde liegenden Story und gleichzeitig das weniger abgedrehte und vom Entwickler frei biegbares Setting - als ein WoW oder Warhammer (was ja eigentlich ein und dasselbe ist aber das gehört nun wirklich nicht an diese Stelle *hust*).


----------



## Voodjin (7. Februar 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Bei HdRO würde die gleiche Entwicklung einsetzen wie bei WoW, wenn es auch nur annähernd so erfolgreich wäre. Aber dies wird vermutlich nie der Fall sein, weil WoW es auch langfristig versteht, durch permanent gute Qualität die Spieler an sich zu binden.



Du schreibst so einen Schwachsinn und erwartest, das man Dich ernst nimmt? Na viel Glück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe übrigens vor kurzem einen Hexer angefangen in WoW. Und habe nach ingesammt 2 Tagen aufgegeben, weil mir mein Waffenmeister gefehlt hat. Sorry, aber wirklich gute Quests, kommen erst mit WotlK. Was da vorher im Hauptspiel in den Startgebieten einem als Quest verkauft wird ist Tierquälerei.



Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich der Vielfalt und Güte der Quests ist WoW auch eindeutig besser als HdRO. Hier merkt man einfach, dass Blizzard ein wesentlich größeres Budget zur Verfügung steht.



*Ah echt? Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug von den ah so tollen WoW-Quests:*

Töte 8 hirnlose Zombies und 8 elende Zombies
Töte 12 klappernde Skellete
Töte 10 scharlachrote Krieger
Töte 12 kleine Spinnen
Töte 8 Nachtweber und 10 jünge Nachtweber
Sammel 6 Aufgestöberte Waren
Tötet 8 klagende Vorfahren und 8 faulende Vorfahren
Sammelt 6 Aasfressertatzen und 6 Nachtsaugerflügel
Sammelt 5 schartige Rippen und 3 geschwärtzte Schädel
Sammelt 7 eitrige Klauen
Sammelt 10 Tristfalkürbisse
Töte unzählige Scharlachrote Konvertiten und Inizianden für 12 Scharlachrote Armbinden

Fällt Dir da was auf? Töte dies, sammel das, töte jenes und sammel noch dieses...
Diese Qeusts ziehen sich durch das gesammte Spiel. Hier und da wird es durch ein paar, wirklich originelle Ideen aufgefrischt, aber ansonsten ist man Sammler und Killer für Jedermann...

Keine Spur von Originalität einer HDRO-Buchquest, die schon am Anfang ihren Lauf nimmt. Keine Erzählerstimme, die einem die Story näher bringt und die Atmosphäre steigert. Nix..Nada...

Wenn Du das als innovativ und abwechslugnsreich darstellen willst, ist die Diskussion mit Dir sowieso beendet, weil Dein Blick nicht weiter reicht, als Du spucken kannst...


----------



## Exeone (7. Februar 2009)

es wurde ja schon eigentlich alles gesagt aber, da du wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich gesehen hast wie schön die Grafik von hdro ist, entweder weil du kein guten rechner hast oder die Optionen nicht gefunden hast, werde ich dir mal diesen thread verlinken http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=75524.

Desweiteren möchte ich sagen das ich überhaubt nicht kapiere warum immer wieder leute hier ins forum kommen und die spiele schlecht reden müssen egal ob es bei HDRO oder bei WAR oder sonst wo ist. warum bleibt ihr nicht oben in den threads zu world of farm äh sry warcraft und läst den anderen in ruhe


----------



## arcangel (7. Februar 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist 400 000 soweit ich weiß die ungefähre Anzahl aller Accounts bei Codemasters, was DDO, Rising Force etc. einschliesst.



kurzer OT Kommentar: Rissing Force gibt's schon seit ca nem halben Jahr oder so nicht mehr. Das hat CM damals abgeschaltet und eingestampft.


----------



## maggus (7. Februar 2009)

Eal, wie sehr ihr euch hier an kleinen Details aufhängt.. Herr der Ringe Online ist wirklich nicht viel anders als World of Warcraft.


Beide Spiele haben das klassische Everquest/MUD-Charakterlevelsystem
Beide Spiele bieten klassenorientierte Charakterentwicklung mit mehreren getrennten Charakterklassen an.
Charaktere steigen in beiden Spielen durch das Töten von Monstern und erledien von Quests auf.
In beiden Spielen gibt es Ausrüstung, die die Werte des Charakters steigern.
In beiden Spielen haben Charaktere Fertigkeiten, die durch Drücken von Fertigkeitenicons ausgelöst werden.
Es mag hier und da Unterschiede geben, die teilweise soar sehr groß sind, aber in den Prinzipien sind WoW und HdRO sich sehr ähnlich. Wer was anderes behauptet, der sollte wirklich mal die Integrität seiner Synapsen checken lassen.


----------



## Synni (7. Februar 2009)

An Alle die meinen was der gute Freeman doch für einen Mist schreibt: Kompletten Text lesen, kurz drüber nachdenken und zu dem Schluss kommen das der junge Mann so unglaublich recht hat mit so ziemlich allem was er sagt.
Übrigens spiele ich auch LOTRO, allerdings nur weil ich großer Fan der Vorlage bin und mir dieser Raidzwang nicht (mehr) gefällt. Bei Lotro hat man den Content eben ziemlich fix clear bekommt aber immer wieder leckere neue Häppchen serviert.
Allerdings ist es der Buchreihe zu verdanken das LOTRO vom Questdesign durchaus konkurrenzfähig ist, abseits dieses Weges findet man allerdings so gut wie ausschließlich eben jene Art Quests über die sich Voodjin bei WoW so echauffiert.

Noch meine 2 Cent zur Grafik: Ich habe einen sehr guten Rechner (HD4870, Phenom II X4 920, 3gig RAM) und trotzdem muss ich sagen das mir die Grafik in WoW besser gefällt.
Auch wenn man in Lotro alle Regler auf Anschlag stellt. Die extrem hässlichen auffadenden bzw. aufploppenden Gebäude und vor allen Dinge Bäume kennt ein WoW nicht. Zumal ein WoW auch wie ich finde deutlich imposantere Landschaften, gerade jetzt mit dem Lichkönig bietet. Das ist aber eine Geschmacksfrage. Technisch ist Lotro WoW locker 3 Jahre vorraus, in Sachen Stil hat jedoch meiner Meinug nach WoW die Nase vorn.


----------



## mcbk (7. Februar 2009)

maggus schrieb:


> Eal, wie sehr ihr euch hier an kleinen Details aufhängt.. Herr der Ringe Online ist wirklich nicht viel anders als World of Warcraft.
> 
> 
> Beide Spiele haben das klassische Everquest/MUD-Charakterlevelsystem
> ...



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Zu ergänzen wäre noch der "Nerv-Faktor", der sich bei beiden MMO´s durchaus unterscheiden kann, allerdings auch in beiden(!) Spielen vorhanden ist. Bei WoW sind es für die einen z.B.die gefühlten stupiden Quests oder die Community etc., bei HdRO möglicherweise die fehlende AddOn-Unterstützung und das sinnfreie Trait-Farmen.


----------



## Exeone (7. Februar 2009)

maggus schrieb:


> Eal, wie sehr ihr euch hier an kleinen Details aufhängt.. Herr der Ringe Online ist wirklich nicht viel anders als World of Warcraft.
> 
> 
> Beide Spiele haben das klassische Everquest/MUD-Charakterlevelsystem
> ...




so ist aber fast jedes mmo aufgebaut, und außerdem führt diese diskusion zu nichts da jeder sein spiel am besten findet, was auch logisch ist da er es ja sonst nicht spielen würde. und zum glück sind ja geschmecker ja verschieden


----------



## maggus (7. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> so ist aber fast jedes mmo aufgebaut, und außerdem führt diese diskusion zu nichts da jeder sein spiel am besten findet, was auch logisch ist da er es ja sonst nicht spielen würde. und zum glück sind ja geschmecker ja verschieden



Es gibt in der Tat viele MMOGs, die dieses Prinzip aufgegriffen haben. Und dass jeder sein Spiel, dass er ja am besten findet, auch verteidigt, ist irgendwo tief im menschlichen Verhalten vergraben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell ist eigentlich jede Diskussion der Form A ist besser als B, weil.. ziemlich sinnfrei. Bei Autos kann ich Daten messen. Leistung in PS, Radstand in Millimetern, Bremsweg aus 50 km/h in Metern. Wie misst man Spielspass? In der Zahl frustriert in die Ecke geknallter Tastaturen? In der Zahl beim Spielen pro Minute ausgestoßener F**-Wörter? Es funktioniert einfach nicht in der gleichen Form.
Deswegen sollte jeder das spielen, das ihm am besten gefällt. Ist ja auch das schöne an der aktuellen Marktvielfalt. Irgendwo gibt es immer ein Spiel, dass dir gut gefällt und wenn es auch nur von 30.000 anderen Spielern gespielt wird? Ist doch egal.


----------



## Elrigh (7. Februar 2009)

Und wieviele WOW-Accounts gibts wirklich?

Ich hab nämlich den Verdacht, dass die Zahlen wie bei der Billanz vom Arbeitsamt beschönigt werden. Ich zum Beispiel habe eigentlich zwei Accounts. Einen, den ich seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr spiele und einen, der seit Dezember brachliegt. Wetten, dass die in die 12 Millionen mit eingerechnet werden? Ehrlicher wäre die Angabe: Zur Zeit Aktive Accounts...

HDRO spiele ich seit Release immer mal wieder nebenbei, aber seit Dezember hab ich WOW aufgegeben und bin voll auf HDRO umgestiegen. Nach 4 Jahren stupiden Ruf-Farmens hab ich keinen Bock mehr auf sowas. Bei HDRO hält sich die stupide Wiederholerei von Vorgängen stark in Grenzen.

Es stimmt, WOW und HDRO haben viel gemeinsam, sie folgen denselben Prinzipien was Questen, Erfahrungen und Raiden angeht. Aber die Mischung machts. Bei HDRO ist es für meinen Geschmack sehr gut abgestimmt, bei WOW eben nicht, eben wie Gfreeman festgestellt hat: Zuviele Köche verderben den Brei...


----------



## Knurrbauch (7. Februar 2009)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Und wieviele WOW-Accounts gibts wirklich?
> 
> Ich hab nämlich den Verdacht, dass die Zahlen wie bei der Billanz vom Arbeitsamt beschönigt werden. Ich zum Beispiel habe eigentlich zwei Accounts. Einen, den ich seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr spiele und einen, der seit Dezember brachliegt. Wetten, dass die in die 12 Millionen mit eingerechnet werden? Ehrlicher wäre die Angabe: Zur Zeit Aktive Accounts...



Wahrscheinlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Es stimmt, WOW und HDRO haben viel gemeinsam, sie folgen denselben Prinzipien was Questen, Erfahrungen und Raiden angeht. Aber die Mischung machts. Bei HDRO ist es für meinen Geschmack sehr gut abgestimmt, bei WOW eben nicht, eben wie Gfreeman festgestellt hat: Zuviele Köche verderben den Brei...




Auch das ist nah an den Tatsachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (7. Februar 2009)

Blizzard hat immer nur aktive Accounts angegeben. Wie sehr das beschönigt wird ist mir völlig egal, aber sie haben noch _nie_ "alle" Accounts angegeben.


----------



## Nexrahkk (7. Februar 2009)

ich spielte selbst auch wow 2 jahre lang. "und ich fand das spiel auch toll und konnte ohne nicht leben".
bis die community mir den rest gegeben hat und ich von wow zu hdro gewächselt habe. bin seit beta dabei
und mag das spiel auch sehr. wow ist für mich geschichte, eine alte oma, die aus dem bett nicht mehr aufstehen kann.
die accountszahl ist mir egal. nicht die quantität ist entscheident, sondern qualität. hier ist blizzard an der ersten
stelle mit quantität. uhiii wir haben 12 mille aktive accounts. lol davon sind nur 20% vernünftige spieler.

ich werde nicht auf TE eingehen, denn es geht mir ehrlich gesagt am arsch vorbei, was TE schreibt.

*die einzige frage wäre von mir an TE, welches lvl hat dein char?*

danach reden wir weiter.


und wenn ich das nur höre, die grafik ist bei wow weit voraus und die quests auch. bla bla bla. von dem bunget was blizzard hat
merkt man nichts. absolut gar nichts. also bleib auf dem teppich.

peace


----------



## Gfreeman (7. Februar 2009)

@nexraahk,

mein Char hat Level 34, ist ein Schurke.

Na ja, also von der Grafik merk ich sehr viel. In HdRO sehr viele wunderschöne Postkartenlandschaften, wunderschönes Wasser, aber sry- sieht irgendwie überall gleich. 
Okay, wer die Comicgrafik von WoW nicht so mag- bittschön, jedem seine Sache- aber pixelig ist sie deshalb auch nicht.

Und 20 Prozent von 12 Millionen, die quasi vernünftige Spieler sind, das sind immer noch über 2 Millionen.

Bei HdRO mit seinen 400 000 Acc. sind mit Sicherheit auch nicht alle vernünftig.

Und auch bei HdRO gibts jede Menge Quests nach dem Motto "Töte x Wargs, X Bilwisse, X Orks ..", also da brauch man mir nichts erzählen.

Wollt eigentlich nur sagen, dass HdRO soo anders nicht ist.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Knurrbauch (7. Februar 2009)

Was du _eigentlich_ sagen wolltest, hast du aber so gut verpackt dass man es nicht als Hauptaussage erkennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maggus hat's recht gut umrissen: die Spiele ähneln sich, weil ein MMO eben ein MMO ist. Dass man sich um die Grafik nicht zu streiten braucht: klar. Geschmäcker sind verschieden, das ist auch nciht der Punkt. Der Punkt ist, dass in seiner Urversion die am Releasetag verfügbar war, HdRO um ein Vielfaches mehr Atmosphäre in seinen Questlinien mitbringt, als WoW Classic jemals hatte. Das ist nun eben nicht von der Hand zu weisen, egal ob einem nun die Story oder der Renderstil gefällt. Dass sich die meisten Nebenquests rund um den Plot in Sammel- und Töte-Aufgaben beschränken, findest du tatsächlich in jedem MMO(RPG). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (7. Februar 2009)

wieder so ein dummer Streit, ausgelöst durch einen noch dümmeren Eröffnungspost eines "ich hab Liebeskummer" Spielers, der sich nicht entscheiden kann wo er in dieser Welt Freunde finden kann.
Jaja, ich bin bösartig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal ehrlich, mir ist doch vollkommen egal wieviel Accounts WoW spielen und wie viele davon in Asien hausen.
Noch mehr egal ist mir was der TE für soziale Enttäuschungen erlebt hat und warum und wieso die Welt jetzt überall gleich grau sein soll....am egalsten ist mir, wo sich die Spiele ähneln, wer bei wem was abgeschaut haben soll oder wo es deutliche Unterschiede gibt. 
Ich hab Spass mit HdrO und bin mit der Welt, dem Betreiber und der Community größtenteil voll zufrieden, während mir WoW nur stinkt - das Spiel wie auch die Community. 
Hab alles was ich brauch in HdrO und fühl mich in der turbinschen Tolkienwelt pudelwohl. 

Mmmh, eigentlich bin ich einer von denen die in HdrO händchenhaltend über grüne Wiesen hoppeln... was dagegen??   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich seh auch keinen Grund, wieso ihr euch jetzt alle zankt....geht spielen !!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(die neuen Smilies sind ja sooo goil...love it)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (7. Februar 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> wieder so ein dummer Streit, ausgelöst durch einen noch dümmeren Eröffnungspost eines "ich hab Liebeskummer" Spielers, der sich nicht entscheiden kann wo er in dieser Welt Freunde finden kann.
> Jaja, ich bin bösartig
> 
> 
> ...



Kann da eigentlich nur zustimmen, finde es in HdRO auch super und Turbine hat bis jetzt super Arbeit geleistet. Es ist mir auch egal wie viele Acounts MMOs haben, man sieht schließlich nicht alle Spieler die es gibt und volle Server gibt es bei jedem MMO. 

Nur der nachteil bei WoW ist es gibt viele leere Server weil es auch einfach zu viele gibt, habe schon genug gehört die meinten HdRO wäre schlecht weil es nur so wenig Server hat und WoW so viele, dummerweise sind da auch viele sehr leer^^

P.S. Die Simlies gab es schon immer, manm musste nur auf "Alle zeigen" klicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (7. Februar 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> P.S. Die Simlies gab es schon immer, manm musste nur auf "Alle zeigen" klicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



uups wie peinlich^^
kann mich nicht entsinnen und find die gerade so lustig. Kommt davon wenn man zuviel Zeit in anderen Foren verbringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcandaa (7. Februar 2009)

Wie sie alle weinen weil sie es net vertragen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine zitate bitte , schaue nicht vorbei


----------



## Knurrbauch (7. Februar 2009)

Arcandaa schrieb:


> Keine zitate bitte , schaue nicht vorbei




Dann spar's dir gleich. Hasta la Vista.


----------



## RuyLopez (7. Februar 2009)

quests und grafik interessieren mich weniger. vom spielerischen her finde ich wow deutlich besser, will garnicht auf details eingehen, eine diskussion dazu halte ich auch für sinnlos, denn wem das nicht auffällt hat meiner meinung nach nicht viel ahnung von spielen. das sit wei wenn eienr behaupten würde der 2 euro aldi wein wäre genauso gut wie die flasche für 1000 euro. der eine mekrt den unterschied halt und der andere nicht.


----------



## Gocu (7. Februar 2009)

RuyLopez schrieb:


> quests und grafik interessieren mich weniger. vom spielerischen her finde ich wow deutlich besser, will garnicht auf details eingehen, eine diskussion dazu halte ich auch für sinnlos, denn wem das nicht auffällt hat meiner meinung nach nicht viel ahnung von spielen. das sit wei wenn eienr behaupten würde der 2 euro aldi wein wäre genauso gut wie die flasche für 1000 euro. der eine mekrt den unterschied halt und der andere nicht.



Ja viele merken den Unterschied und viele finden auch HdRO besser und viele eben nicht. Es ist Geschmackssache und du kannst mir nich erzählen das WoW das beste MMO ist das es gibt


----------



## RuyLopez (7. Februar 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Ja viele merken den Unterschied und viele finden auch HdRO besser und viele eben nicht. Es ist Geschmackssache und du kannst mir nich erzählen das WoW das beste MMO ist das es gibt




ein bestes mmo gibt es eh nicht. hdro ist sicher kein schlechtes spiel, aber kommt halt nicht ganz an die spielbarkeit von wow ran. in dem punkt sind blizzard spiele einfach top und nicht umsonst stark im e-sports bereich vertreten.


----------



## Gothevil (7. Februar 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Aber dies wird vermutlich nie der Fall sein, weil WoW es auch langfristig versteht, durch permanent gute Qualität die Spieler an sich zu binden.
> 
> Mich stört an dem Thread "Warum ist HdRO so anders", an welchen ich mich mit diesem Titel anlehne, die maßlose Selbstbeweihräucherung und Überschätzung. Die Grafik ist in gewissen Bereichen schöner, aber nur in gewissen Bereichen, dafür wird diese von WoW hinsichtlich Vielfalt um Längen geschlagen.
> 
> ...



Beim ersten Satz musste ich lachen...permanent gute Qualität? 
Das ist Schwachsinn. Bei WoW wird Quantität statt Qualität großgeschrieben. Heute kann man (mehr als) 10 Level einfach mal geschenkt bekommen.
10 Level,die ein eventueller Neuling verpasst...wo bleibt da die Spieltiefe? Im Nirgendwo. 

Du sagst,dass die HDRO-Leute sich maßlos überschätzen und selbstweihräuchern? 
Gegenfrage: Wie sieht es bei der WoW-Community aus? Da kommen doch mit ziemlicher Sicherheit noch viel mehr negative Eigenschaften hinzu oder? Pauschalisierung ftw.



> Hinsichtlich der Vielfalt und Güte der Quests ist WoW auch eindeutig besser als HdRO. Hier merkt man einfach, dass Blizzard ein wesentlich größeres Budget zur Verfügung steht.


Zu den Quests: 
Du kannst die Questvielfalt auch ganz sicher am Budget dingfest machen. Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.  



> Beide Spieler haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Aber HdRO ist nicht so anders, es leidet nur unter dem Stigma einer pseudo-elitären Community, in welcher sich alle zusammenkuscheln (weil sie halt so wenig sind) und sich einreden, sie seien was besonderes.



Und woran kannst dies erkennen?An einem Thread? Lächerlich. Wie gesagt: Pauschalisierung ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (7. Februar 2009)

doch kann man am geld festmachen, wenn blizz "mal eben" mit dem phasing eine ganz neue technologie fürs questen erfindet die das instanzierte questen von hdro bei weitem in den schatten stellt...


----------



## maggus (7. Februar 2009)

Efgrib schrieb:


> doch kann man am geld festmachen, wenn blizz "mal eben" mit dem phasing eine ganz neue technologie fürs questen erfindet die das instanzierte questen von hdro bei weitem in den schatten stellt...



Phasing ist instanziertes Questen.
Instanziertes Questen stellt also instanziertes Questen in den Schatten. Wow, ich bin beeindruckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (7. Februar 2009)

maggus schrieb:


> Phasing ist instanziertes Questen.
> Instanziertes Questen stellt also instanziertes Questen in den Schatten. Wow, ich bin beeindruckt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich noch mehr^^

und das questen ist zum Großteil wie bei HdRO, nur das es bei HdRO Questinstanzen und eine Hauptquest-Reihe gibt

P.S. Wurde für das hdRO AddOn nicht auch eine neue Engine entwickelt um die Minen richtig umzusetzen?


----------



## Gromthar (7. Februar 2009)

RuyLopez schrieb:


> quests und grafik interessieren mich weniger. vom spielerischen her finde ich wow deutlich besser, will garnicht auf details eingehen, eine diskussion dazu halte ich auch für sinnlos, denn wem das nicht auffällt hat meiner meinung nach nicht viel ahnung von spielen. das sit wei wenn eienr behaupten würde der 2 euro aldi wein wäre genauso gut wie die flasche für 1000 euro. der eine mekrt den unterschied halt und der andere nicht.


Es gibt da nur einen wesentlichen Unterschied. Adli kauf ~10.000 Flaschen Wein beim selben Verkäufer ein. Dieser Verkäufer gibt also daraufhin einen extremen Mengenrabatt, wodurch Aldi seine Waren auch weiterhin sehr günstig anbieten kann. Die selbe Flasche würde in einem kleinen Tante Emma laden etwas das Doppelte kosten, oder aber in einem guten Restaurant sogar das Vier- bis Fünffache. Grundprinzip der Marktwirtschaft.



maggus schrieb:


> Phasing ist instanziertes Questen.
> Instanziertes Questen stellt also instanziertes Questen in den Schatten. Wow, ich bin beeindruckt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das nennt man dann Fuzzy-Logik.



RuyLopez schrieb:


> quests und grafik interessieren mich weniger. vom spielerischen her finde ich wow deutlich besser, will garnicht auf details eingehen, eine diskussion dazu halte ich auch für sinnlos, denn wem das nicht auffällt hat meiner meinung nach nicht viel ahnung von spielen. das sit wei wenn eienr behaupten würde der 2 euro aldi wein wäre genauso gut wie die flasche für 1000 euro. der eine mekrt den unterschied halt und der andere nicht.


Mich würde an dieser Stelle sehr interessieren was genau, Deiner Meinung nach, spielerisch bei WoW "besser" gemacht wird. Im Ernst! Ich selbst finde nämlich nicht einen einzigen Punkt bei WoW, den ich spielerisch interessanter verglichen mit HdRO empfinden kann. E-Sports ist bei WoW ebenso wenig vorhanden. Dieses Pseuso PvP wie die Arena ist kein E-Sport. Im E-Sport haben alle Spieler, jederzeit die selben Vorrausetzungen. Das ist bei WoW nicht der Fall. Zu viel ist von Ausrüstung und Gruppensetup abhängig als das es tatsächlich als wirklicher Sport gelten könnte.


----------



## Exeone (7. Februar 2009)

phasing gab es doch bei hdro zuserst oder ( zumindest glaube ich es )
im menschen start Gebiet das ist am Anfang si ne kleine Siedlung die dann am ende total zerstört ist, ist doch eine art von phasing


----------



## Gromthar (7. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> phasing gab es doch bei hdro zuserst oder ( zumindest glaube ich es )
> im menschen start Gebiet das ist am Anfang si ne kleine Siedlung die dann am ende total zerstört ist, ist doch eine art von phasing


"LotRO Phasing System enhanced and implemented in WoW:WotLK 2nd expansion."

Und wer hats erfunden? Die Schweizer!


----------



## Gocu (7. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> phasing gab es doch bei hdro zuserst oder ( zumindest glaube ich es )
> im menschen start Gebiet das ist am Anfang si ne kleine Siedlung die dann am ende total zerstört ist, ist doch eine art von phasing



Ja gab es dort auch zuerst, ob es noch in anderen MMOs zuerst da war weiß ich nicht, in WoW kam es aber erst mit dem 2. AddOn soweit ich weiß


----------



## Exeone (7. Februar 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Ja gab es dort auch zuerst, ob es noch in anderen MMOs zuerst da war weiß ich nicht, in WoW kam es aber erst mit dem 2. AddOn soweit ich weiß



gut dann haben wir das ja auch geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (7. Februar 2009)

So viel Schwachsinn, der in letzter Zeit mal wieder hier im Forum von neumalklugen Wichtigtuern abgelassen wird ist wirklich der Gipfel der Selbstironie. Wie kann man eigentlich so borniert sein und jede Information vom Hören-Sagen einfach akzeptieren ohne auch nur den Hauch eines Interesses zu zeigen diese auch eigenhändig zu überprüfen!?

Leute, schaltet doch einfach mal bitte euer Hirn ein bevor ihr irgendwas in irgendwelchen Foren niederschreibt und euch damit slebst disqualifiziert! So wird euch niemand ernst nehmen.


----------



## Gocu (7. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> gut dann haben wir das ja auch geklärt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop und als HdRo rauskam (und auch später) gab es genug Threads hdRo hätte WoW ja soo viel nachgemacht. Am Ende kam raus: "So ist es ja in fast jedem Online und auch Offline Rollenspiel"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aloren (7. Februar 2009)

So, ich muss jetzt auch mal meine 50 Taler dazu abgeben !
Ich habe drei Jahre lang WoW gespielt und mich, wie wohl die meisten auch, auf das neuste Add-On gefreut, was auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat. Doch kaum war ich LvL 80, gab es eigentlich fast nichts mehr, worauf ich Lust hatte, da man wieder beim alten Schema ankam, wie schon vor dem Addon. 
Ständiges Dauerraiden, der immer gleichen Instanzen, Ruf-Farmen indem man 10.000 Viecher der gleichen Gattung killt oder einfach nur stupides Daily Questen. Das wars.
Ich fand WoW drei Jahre lang richtig geil und finde es auch heute noch gut. Spielen werde ich es jedoch so schnell nicht mehr. Das liegt zum einen Teil daran, dass man merkt, dass die Leute, die dieses Spiel spielen, überhaupt keinen Anreiz haben, mit anderne zu spielen, wenn es nicht grade ans Raiden geht. Alles denkt nur für sich und keiner hilft dem anderen. So kam es, dass ich wochenlang die immer gleichen Gruppenquests mit mir rumgeschleppt habe, weil keine Sau bereit war, einem dafür auch nur 2 ( !!!! ) Minuten zu helfen.

Schlussendlich kam ich dann zu HDRO. Zugegeben, am Anfang war ich doch noch recht skeptisch, als ich anfing zu spielen. Aber da ich mir meine Meinung nicht schon nach fünf Minuten bilden wollte oder konnte, hab ich es weiter gespielt und siehe da ? Ich finde, HDRO hat WoW um längen geschlagen ! Was die Spieltiefe angeht, die Community, einfach alles erste Sahne ! Die Leute sind Hilfsbereit, ich habe bisher wirklich immer jemanden gefunden, der einem hilft, ja, dass sogar Leute kamen und mir Sachen schenkten, weil sie gesehen haben, dass ich als Neueinsteiger noch nichts anhatte. Frage : Gabs das bei WoW ? Nein, niemals nicht ! In den ganzen drei Jahren hab ich es nie erlebt, dass mal einer kam und fragte : Kann ich dir helfen ? Oder dass sich einer Zeit nimmt und einem das Spiel erklärt. 
Die Quests mögen auch oft nach dem Schema, töte dies, sammel jenes sein ABER : Während ich in WoW 300 Keiler töten musste um 20 Keiler-Köpfe zu sammeln hat hier jedes Tier, was ja auch logisch ist, einen Kopf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HDRO ist im Vergleich zu Herr der Ringe so viel einfacher und geschmeidiger zu spielen. Man muss nicht Stunden um Stunden investieren um in seinem Beruf voran zu kommen. Man muss nicht nervig Waffen skillen oder anderes Zeug. Ruf farmen fällt auch sehr viel einfacher aus, als in WoW und und und.

Zur Grafik : Ich finde, WoW hat eine sehr geniale Grafik, da sie einfach in dieses Universum passt. Aber genauso gut finde ich auch die Grafik von Herr der Ringe. Mir gefallen beide Grafikstile. Plus kommt bei HDRO dazu, dass sich hier die Umgebung bewegt z.B. schwanken Bäume und und und.
Gibts bei WoW, meines Wissens nach, alles nicht.
Aber wie gesagt, am besten ist einfach der riesen Unterschied in der Community und dass so gut wie jeder auf einem RP Server, auch RP macht ! Grade gestern stand ich 2 Stunden (!!!) im Gasthaus in Bree, hab ein Konzert mit drei anderen zum besten gegeben und danach Bier gesoffen bis zum sprichwörtlichen umfallen.
Sowas habe ich in WoW leider noch nie erlebt, da selbst auf RP Realms, so gut wie keiner RP spielt. Nein, die Leute gehen dorthin, weil die Leute angeblich angenehmer sein sollen.
Was ich jetzt angesprochen habe, sind die Punkte, die mich von WoW zu HDRO getrieben haben und wisst ihr was ? Ich bin froh drum !


----------



## l33r0y (7. Februar 2009)

> ...
> WoW leidet momentan ähnlich wie Microsoft im Betriebssystembereich unter dem Fluch der Erfolgreichen. Je mehr Anwender sich auf dieser Spielwiese tummeln, desto mehr Idioten sind naturgemäß dabei. Und dass sich die Dummen über Gebühr in den Vordergrund drängen, ist nicht nur im Reallife ein Problem.
> ...
> 12 Millionen zu 400 000. Verinnerlicht Euch doch mal dieses Zahlenverhältnis.
> ...



WOW:

Ein typischer WoW Server umfasst im durchschnitt 6000 Spieler - davon dann noch Allianz und Hordler getrennt in ca 2500 zu 3500

HdRo:

Es gibt zur Zeit 11 Eu Server. Nehmen wir deine 400000 und ziehen davon 300000 ab (sagen wir mal es gibt 100000 Spieler in Europa)

100000 : 11 = 9090,90... Sind immer noch mehr als in WoW? Also denke ich nicht das es an der "zu hohen" Spielerzahl liegt, dass die Com. in WoW schlecht ist.

Ich bin selbst noch frischer HdRo Spieler und komme auch von WoW - die Grafik soll schlechter sein? Ich bitte dich! Auf Ultra hoch mit DirectX10 sehen Wälder und Flüsse schon fast Fotorealistisch aus.


----------



## Vetaro (7. Februar 2009)

Ich muss echt mal einen Blogeintrag über Leute schreiben die, sobald sie die Gelegenheit dazu sehen auch wenn es nichts mit der laufenden diskussion zu tun hat, _zwanghaft_ Beiträge schreiben, die mit "ich möchte jetzt auch mal..." anfangen, dann einen Überblick darüber geben, wie lange man Spiel A und B gespielt hat, dann, warum sie Spiel B verlassen und mit A angefangen haben (Die Gründe sind dabei niemals überraschungen) und dann Versuchen, ein Review zu schreiben.


----------



## Aloren (7. Februar 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich muss echt mal einen Blogeintrag über Leute schreiben die, sobald sie die Gelegenheit dazu sehen auch wenn es nichts mit der laufenden diskussion zu tun hat, _zwanghaft_ Beiträge schreiben, die mit "ich möchte jetzt auch mal..." anfangen, dann einen Überblick darüber geben, wie lange man Spiel A und B gespielt hat, dann, warum sie Spiel B verlassen und mit A angefangen haben (Die Gründe sind dabei niemals überraschungen) und dann Versuchen, ein Review zu schreiben.



*Ich muss jetzt mal meine Meinung sagen.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wo ist dein Problem ? Immerhin schreiben diese Leute was über Spiele und nicht etwas völlig abseits vom Thema wie du ! Wenn es dich so sehr stört, meine Güte, dann können wir natürlich dir den Gefallen tun und am besten das Forum abschalten, denn du möchtest ja nicht, dass Leute hier ihre Meinung abgeben.
Und wenn man nun mal von Spiel A und B spricht, dann liegt das wohl daran, dass es in diesem Thread auch darum geht ! Überrascht ? Ja ja ... denken kann so einfach sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (7. Februar 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> 12 Millionen zu 400 000. Verinnerlicht Euch doch mal dieses Zahlenverhältnis.


Naja, zieh mal wirklich 6-7 Millionen Asiaten ab, wo es schlicht kein LOTRO im Angebot gibt. Du landest irgendwo bei 1 zu 10 oder so. Was ja auch ungefähr der allgemeinen Wahrnehmung entspricht.

Allerdings stimme ich Dir nun echt nicht zu, dass es die Masse ist. Die Masse ist auch nicht asozial und doof, sorry, dazu wird man schon vom Spiel erzogen bzw man geht zu dem Spiel, das passt.



> Mit dem Spiel hat dies nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu tun.


Das stimmt schlich nicht. Auch kleinere Communities wie Darkfall zeigen schnell fundamentale Assi-Eigenschaften. Es hat schon mit dem Spiel zu tun, und ich find es auch relativ logisch. Wenn Wettbewerb und Itemfarmen im Vordergrund steht, leidet eben die Comm .. aber das ist ja normal, wenn es so ein Konkurrenzdenken gibt.



> Aber dies wird vermutlich nie der Fall sein, weil WoW es auch langfristig versteht, durch permanent gute Qualität die Spieler an sich zu binden.


Ich glaube auch nicht, dass LOTRO je so groß sein wird wie WOW, aber WOW ist schon länger in Europa und USA auf dem absteigenden Ast, und jetzt, wo WOTLK abgefrühstückt ist, werden die Server auch leerer. Kannst ja die Concurrency Stats verfolgen usw ... es geht eigentlich seit über nem Jahr abwärts, auch wenn direkt nach WOTLK es nochmal derbe hochging.



> Mich stört an dem Thread "Warum ist HdRO so anders", an welchen ich mich mit diesem Titel anlehne, die maßlose Selbstbeweihräucherung und Überschätzung.


Die stlrt mich auch. LOTRO ist anders, aber ehrlich gesagt in vielen Bereichen auch maßlos überschätzt.


----------



## Vetaro (7. Februar 2009)

Aloren schrieb:


> *Ich muss jetzt mal meine Meinung sagen.*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und auch einen Blogeintrag über Leute, die in Beiträgen, in denen _nichts_ aggressives oder genervtes zu finden ist (wie den von dir zitierten), lesen wollen, dass man genervt, gestört und damit nicht einverstanden wäre.
Und wer gerne "Back to topic" und dergleichen schreibt, sollte meine Beiträge nicht lesen.
Und im übrigen geht es auch in diesem Thread um klare Punkte, es gibt eine Diskussion, die Beiträge beziehen sich aufeinander. Was aber für die von mir beschriebenen Beitragschreiber niemals gilt.

Desweiteren ist dieser Beitrag bitte mental mit einem genervten Ton zu lesen.


----------



## Aloren (7. Februar 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Und auch einen Blogeintrag über Leute, die in Beiträgen, in denen _nichts_ aggressives oder genervtes zu finden ist (wie den von dir zitierten), lesen wollen, dass man genervt, gestört und damit nicht einverstanden wäre.
> Und wer gerne "Back to topic" und dergleichen schreibt, sollte meine Beiträge nicht lesen.
> Und im übrigen geht es auch in diesem Thread um klare Punkte, es gibt eine Diskussion, die Beiträge beziehen sich aufeinander. Was aber für die von mir beschriebenen Beitragschreiber niemals gilt.
> 
> Desweiteren ist dieser Beitrag bitte mental mit einem genervten Ton zu lesen.



Alles klar, in Zukunft werden wir uns alle mal eine kräftige Scheibe von dir abschneiden, während du deinen Blog schreibst.
Ach ja, dieses Kommentar ist mit einem schrillen Lachen und sabbernder Stimme zu lesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (8. Februar 2009)

bei Lotro gibt es LTA. bei wow nicht^^


----------



## Khard (8. Februar 2009)

Hey,

also ich habe WoW als erstes MMO angefangen, mittlerweile zock ich nichtmehr so viel.

Meine eigentliche meinung ist, hätte ich HDRO vor WoW angefangen, würde mir das sau geil gefallen, man kommt als newb von Strategie Games wie W3 plötzlich in eine riesige Welt, Quests und Level, mensch macht das spaß denkt man sich dann.

Vor einiger zeit wurde ich aufmerksam auf den Trial HDRO Account für 10 Tage, ich erstelle den Char, mache die ersten Quests, die übrigens total geil sind wegen der Story, und dann bums fängt das LVLN an...

plötzlich vergeht einfach die Lust, weil man alles schon kennt, wirklich speziel ist garnix.

Nunja, so wars bei mir.. 

aber was eigentlich das problem ist, was ich nicht verstehe, warum die Spiele miteinander verglichen werden?!

Total sinnlos, die einen zocken HDRO hoch, sagen ALLERBEST SPIEL.

Die anderen WoW, ALLERBEST SPIEL.

Ich geb euch den einzigsten grund, der HDRO geiler macht, nicht weils geil ist, gute Grafik hat, geile Quests, 

LIVETIME ABO !!!

Da haben die Leute mal, der Comunity was geiles getan, das lohnt sich.


Ahja und nochmal in FETT, ist ja Thread grund..
*HDRO und WoW sind gleich, gut oder schlecht, wie man möchte.. fertig !*


lg, und hört auf mit dem scheiß plx


----------



## Nexrahkk (8. Februar 2009)

ich finde die beschreibung von aloren sehr gut.

ich finde es auch angebrachter erst einwenig über die eigene erfahrung den leuten was zu berichten, bevor man überhaupt was schreibt.
und vetaro kann nur die anderen kritisieren. langsam reicht es echt. ist doch egal wieviel mal wer was angefangen hat oder wie man die sätze anfängt. 
du vetaro sollst das nicht beurteilen. hier gibt es admins und das ist deren job. also bleib auf dem boden und senke deine nase bitte.

die fakten, die aloren erleutet hat, stimmen 100% und passen hier zum thema.


----------



## Boccanegra (8. Februar 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist 400 000 soweit ich weiß die ungefähre Anzahl aller Accounts bei Codemasters, was DDO, Rising Force etc. einschliesst.



Codemaster ist nur der europäische Vertriebspartner, in Amerika hat Turbine, der Spielhersteller, einen anderen, und in Korea ebenfalls einen anderen. Von da her ist die genannte Zahl sicherlich nicht unrealistisch bzw. zu hoch angesetzt.


----------



## Vetaro (8. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass das Aufmerksam machen auf Dinge keine Kritik ist. Dazu müsste ich meine Erkenntnis ausdeuten. Es ist jedenfalls definitiv nicht die aufgabe von Administratoren oder Moderatoren, auf eine statistische Auffälligkeit hinzuweisen, an der nichts auszusetzen ist.

Und um nun doch kritisch zu werden: Lass _du_ doch _mich_ in Ruhe, warum hast du mehr recht, mir den Mund zu verbieten als ich Recht habe, auf irgendwas hinzuweisen?


----------



## Aloren (8. Februar 2009)

Nexrahkk schrieb:


> die fakten, die aloren erleutet hat, stimmen 100% und passen hier zum thema.



Danke dir ! Endlich mal einer, der versteht, was ich meine.

Und zu meinem Vorposter : Schreib du bitte mal etwas, das auch zum Thema gehört, denn dieses "Ich habe Recht" nervt sicher nicht nur mich. 
Hier gehts einfach nicht darum, die Leute darauf hinzuweisen, wer wie und womit seine Sätze anfängt. Und ganz ehrlich ? Das interessiert auch nicht ! Solange die Sätze etwas auszusagen haben, ist es mir egal, wie sie angefangen werden. Und wieso man sich an sowas ergötzt oder sich überhaupt die Mühe macht, darauf zu achten, wie die Leute ihre Sätze anfangen ... wie soll ich sagen .... finde ich seltsam.
Aber egal, genug Off-Topic.


----------



## Dwarim (8. Februar 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Mich stört an dem Thread "Warum ist HdRO so anders", an welchen ich mich mit diesem Titel anlehne, die maßlose Selbstbeweihräucherung und Überschätzung.



Mich stört an dem Thread "HdRO ist nicht soo anders!", dass er vollkommen hirnrissig und sinnlos ist.

Mit welchem Hintergrund willst du uns vermitteln, dass HdRo nicht anders ist als das ultrageile, ewig an sich bindende WoW?
Das ist DEINE Meinung, jeder sieht solche Sachen anders, und wenn dich HdRo nicht besonders begeistert - Wayne?


Wenn's dir nicht gefällt deinstallier es. Es juckt hier glaube ich die Wenigsten, wenn du uns mit deinem Wissen über HdRo und WoW bereichern willst.



Und nur weil WoW 12 Millionen, und HdRo 400.000 Abonnementen hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es auch gleich besser ist.
Erfolgreicher ist es dadurch auch nicht unbedingt, das liegt allein im Auge des Betrachters.

Blizzard verdient zwar mehr Geld, doch jeder definiert "Erfolg" anders.
Ich z.B. finde: Der Erfolg, dass die Community in DHdRo zwar kleiner, dafür aber größtenteils erwachsener und entspannter ist, 
hat einen höheren Stellenwert, als eine große, dämliche, mit irgendwelchen Süchtigen und ach-so-tollen-"RoXXoRn" überflutete Community.


----------



## Immondys (8. Februar 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich spiele zu 80 Prozent WoW und zu 20 Prozent HdRO. Nicht gleichzeitig bzw. parallel, sondern periodisch wechselnd, je nachdem, wie sich die Laune entwickelt, mal wieder bei der Konkurrenz reinzuschauen.
> 
> ...



Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? Ich schneide meine Fussnägel mit der linken und nicht mit der rechten Hand - interessiert die Leute hier genau so.


----------



## Ellrock (8. Februar 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Größten Respekt vor diesem Threadverlauf- da merkt man, was ne Community ist!!
> 
> Ich selbst spiele zwar immer noch WoW, aber immer mehr halbherzig. Lichking will ich mir noch antun.
> 
> ...



Ich finde den Thread wäre typisch für ein Wow und nicht für ein Hdro Form . Die Wow spieler  machen immer gerne ihr eigenes Spiel runter. Ich finde - diese schlechten Gewohnheitenen  sollte nicht mit den Leuten rüber zu Hdro kommen. Elitär - gutes Benehmen und Höflichkeit  hat nichts mit Elite zu tun. 


Ansonsten habe ich wow immer wieder neben hdro gerne gespielt und werde es auch in Zukunft tun. Das Spiel ist völlig in Ordnung. Die Community auch - allerdrings ist der Hupenanteil auf manchen Servern aufgrund des Massenauftriebs doch beeindruckend hoch. 

Die Hdro Community ist noch ziemlich homogen und ich hoffe - dass sie es auch bleiben wird.


----------



## Kontinuum (8. Februar 2009)

Hmm... EVE Online hat beispielsweise "nur" ca. 250.000 Spieler (nach 6 Jahren auf dem Markt).
Wenn du jetzt mal rechnest, WoW hat 12mio Spieler - Davon erstmal 11mio. nur Proleten, Assoziale, Psychpaten, der rest durchschnitt. Ein paar Spieler, deren IQ über Zimmertemperatur hinausgeht...
Manchmal gilt einfach Qualität > Quantität, so hart das jetzt auch klingen mag, aber in WoW lungern rein menschlich gesehen fast nur 0-nummern rum, das war auch mal anders, aber es geht ja um den aktuellen Stand.


----------



## Kontinuum (8. Februar 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? Ich schneide meine Fussnägel mit der linken und nicht mit der rechten Hand - interessiert die Leute hier genau so.



Ich kau immer drauf rum, anstatt sie zu schneiden, falls dich das interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfreeman (8. Februar 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Mich stört an dem Thread "HdRO ist nicht soo anders!", dass er vollkommen hirnrissig und sinnlos ist.
> 
> Mit welchem Hintergrund willst du uns vermitteln, dass HdRo nicht anders ist als das ultrageile, ewig an sich bindende WoW?
> Das ist DEINE Meinung, jeder sieht solche Sachen anders, und wenn dich HdRo nicht besonders begeistert - Wayne?
> ...



@Dwarim,

jawohl, ich will hier meine Meinung posten - und das ist doch wohl legitim in einem Forum, da es generell um Meinungs- und nicht um Wissensaustausch geht.

Und meine Meinung bezog sich nur auf den Parallelthread "Warum ist HdRO so anders", in welchem 80 Prozent der Threadersteller WoW-Abtrünnige sind, die seltsamerweise von jetzt auf nachher über ihr altes Spiel schimpften, welches sie aber zuvor über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Jahren doch wohl mit sehr viel Freude gezockt haben.

Ich gestehe sogar, dass ich ein wenig provozieren wollte, da ich persönlich ja HdRO auch nicht so schlecht finde. Aber dieses Übergame ist HDRO auch  nicht und viele von denen, die wechseln und auf einmal über ihr altes Spiel herziehen, sollten aufpassen, dass sie sich in einem oder zwei Jahre nicht wieder dort finden werden. Ist schon vielen so gegangen- glaubt es mir :-)

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Madrake (8. Februar 2009)

Zahlenvergleiche sagen lange nichts aus, wie man nun immer wieder 12.000.000 "aktive" Accounts bei WoW vermeldet im Gegenzug "nur" 400.000 Accounts bei Lotro bzw. WAR.

Nicht die Masse macht das Spiel spielenswert, sondern die Qualität. Das heißt, wenn sich die Kommunikation im Spiel erheblich herabsinkt, soll heißen wenn sich so gut wie alles nur aufs Flamen bzw. Leetspeak hinaus ist, kann man nicht sagen das das Spiel Qualität hat. Da ein MMORPG auf Kommunikation basiert, man spielt ja miteinander, wie soll man sich da noch verständigen wenn nur noch Flamen oder Leetspeak an der Tagesordnung sind?
Soviel zum Thema Community hat keinen Einfluss auf die Qualität eines Spieles...

Thema Quests und Grafik... - wurde hier im Allgemeinen Teil von Lotro bei Buffed schon sehr oft durchgekaut...

- kennst du die epische Questreihe Band 1 Intro (je nach Rasse verschieden) Prolog (man kann alle vier Prologe nachspielen sowohl als Elb den Zwergenprolog als auch Hobbit den Menschenprolog...) wie auch Buch 1 - 15 sowie Band 2 Prolog (nach Rasse unterschiedlich) und auch Buch 1 - 6 (Buch 7 wirds demnächst geben)
- sowie Instanzquests wie "Rückeroberung der Wetterspitze" - "Elendils Grab" - "Das unredliche Herz" uvm. - sowie die ganzen Quests um die Gefährten die nicht in der epischen Questreihe vorhanden sind, z.B. trifft man auf Gollum und Frodo...

Die Questtiefe ist eindeutig viel tiefer als die von WoW... - und ich spiele nicht ohne Grund schon jetzt ein paar Twinks schon hoch, nicht weil ich mit 51 nicht weiterkomme, sondern weil mich manche Questteile sehr mitgerissen hatten, so das ich diese nochmals nachspielen wollte. So einen Effekt schaffte WoW bei mir nicht. Erst vielleicht im Highend Bereich aber das war auch eher nur ein maues Gefühlt, man kann muss aber nicht... -Story ist eh so zweiträchtig bei WoW, siehe WC 2 + 3 mit AddOns + Bücher und vergleiche die Aussagen.


Thema Grafik *hust* du willst wirklich sagen, das die Grafik nur in manchen Bereichen besser sei als bei WoW? Naja kann ja auch sein, das deine Grafikkarte bzw. dein PC nicht mehr hergibt, so das du mit Minimal spielen musst, und nichtmal in den Genuss von der "mittel" Einstellung kommen wirst. Dann wäre die Aussage gerechtfertigt, dass WoW in Grafik besser ist.
Aber sonst schon mit der Einstellung "Mittel" macht Lotro einen viel besseren optischen Eindruch als WoW. btw. Einstellung geht noch höher "Hoch" und "Ultrahoch"... Teste einfach mal und urteile nochmals...


mfg Madrake


----------



## Gfreeman (8. Februar 2009)

Madrake schrieb:


> Zahlenvergleiche sagen lange nichts aus, wie man nun immer wieder 12.000.000 "aktive" Accounts bei WoW vermeldet im Gegenzug "nur" 400.000 Accounts bei Lotro bzw. WAR.
> 
> ...
> Die Questtiefe ist eindeutig viel tiefer als die von WoW... - und ich spiele nicht ohne Grund schon jetzt ein paar Twinks schon hoch, nicht weil ich mit 51 nicht weiterkomme, sondern weil mich manche Questteile sehr mitgerissen hatten, so das ich diese nochmals nachspielen wollte. So einen Effekt schaffte WoW bei mir nicht. Erst vielleicht im Highend Bereich aber das war auch eher nur ein maues Gefühlt, man kann muss aber nicht... -Story ist eh so zweiträchtig bei WoW, siehe WC 2 + 3 mit AddOns + Bücher und vergleiche die Aussagen.
> ...



Hi Madrake,

okay, die epische Questreihe gibt viel her. Aber auch hier ist ein Problem, dass man immer erst Gefährten finden muss. Die verschiedenen Kapitel, innerhalb der Bücher und Bänder sind inzwischen schon dermaßen vielfältig, dass man teilweise über Wochen hinweg Probleme hat, Leute das Kapitel zu finden, welches man selbst gerade benötigt.

Zur Grafik: Ich habe einen Highend-PC und spiele Lotro in der höchsten Auflösung mit DX 10. Na ja, die Blätter, die sich im Wind bewegen, sind m. E. nette Gimmicks, aber sry, solch scharf konturierte Blätter kommen in der Natur nicht vor. Wenn ich da unter einem Baum stehe, sehe ich nicht den Schatten eines einzigen Blattes - auch nicht, wenn das Sonnenlicht noch so extrem scheint. Was beeindruckend ist, ist z. B. das Wasser, wenn dies unter einer Steinbrücke druchfließt. Aber schau mal bei WoW die Grizzly-Hügel an, die dortigen Sägewerke- das braucht sich auch nicht zu verstecken, sind viel mehr dynamische Effekte drin, viel mehr Bewegung, selbst unter Wasser tut sich da jede Menge.

Aber ich denke, wir kommen schon wieder vom Thema ab (siehe Überschrift). Ich will nicht sagen, dass WoW besser oder schlechter ist!!! Nur geht mir dieser Lobgesang von vielen gefrusteten WoW-Spieler auf den Geist, die sich in diesem Parallelthread "Warum ist HdRO anders" meines Erachtens über Gebühr ausgelassen haben. 

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Gustav Gans (8. Februar 2009)

maggus schrieb:


> Eal, wie sehr ihr euch hier an kleinen Details aufhängt.. Herr der Ringe Online ist wirklich nicht viel anders als World of Warcraft.
> 
> 
> Beide Spiele haben das klassische Everquest/MUD-Charakterlevelsystem
> ...




Mmh,

sehr schöner Vergleich, aber irgendwie unpassend oder?
Denn dann sind ja auch der TRsabant und der Ferrari gleich oder?
+ Beide haben 4 Räder
+ Beide brauchen Benzin
+ Beide haben ein Getriebe
+ Beide haben eine Windschutzsscheibe
usw.

Das ein Spiel von der Bedienung gleich ist und auch vom Spielsytem wird ja nicht bestritten, nur wie es umgesetzt ist, das ist eben bei HDRO anders. Auch ich habe lange WOW gespielt und dann wegen WOTLK auf Lvl 80 aufgehört. Das Spiel wurde zu langweilig für mich. Ich habe mit PvP nichts am Hut und finde einfach die Story und die Welt von Tolkien  faszinierend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber warum ein Spiel schlechtreden? Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich und jeder sollte das spielen was ihm Spass macht und die anderen Spieler nicht versuchen zu bekehren.

Habt Spass beim Spiel, ob WOW oder HDRO. 

Gruß
Gustav

PS: Übrigens habe ich mal kurz die Grafik auf hohe Details gestellt, schade das ich dann nicht spielen kann :-( Das Wasser, die Felder, einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Frandibar (8. Februar 2009)

Ich bitte darum das dieser Thread geschlossen wird...


----------



## Pymonte (8. Februar 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Allerdings spricht das Spiel auch grundsätzlich einen anderen Typus Spieler an, was eine Art von Elite suggerieren könnte - sei es durch die den Büchern zugrunde liegenden Story und gleichzeitig das weniger abgedrehte und vom Entwickler frei biegbares Setting - als ein WoW oder Warhammer (was ja eigentlich ein und dasselbe ist aber das gehört nun wirklich nicht an diese Stelle *hust*).



-.- Unsinn, schon wieder so eine halbwahrheit in Richtung WAR abzulassen. Ich hab auch HdRO gespielt, fand die Grafik zwar auch gut, aber irgendwie zu kitschig und bunt (ok, war auch erst lvl 20). Die vielen Emotes waren toll und auch das musizieren ein echter Pluspunkt. Da mich aber PvE nicht mehr so reizte und es in WoW seit WotLK auch Instancing gab (also eine sich verändernde Welt), fand ich HdRO da auch nicht mehr so überraschend neu (auch wenn es als Vorlage diente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Daher hat mich schnell die Lust verlassen und ich bin wieder zu WAR gegangen.

Die Grafik von HdRO ist wesentlich besser als die von WoW, die Community mag kleiner sein, dadurch ändert sich für den Spieler an sich aber nichts... es gibt eben nur weniger Server. Aber besser ist die Comm. auch nicht großartig. Man trifft vielleicht seltener auf Flame Kiddys usw, aber alles in allem trifft man sie dennoch. Es sind eben nru weniger, da die meisten eben doch bei WoW sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun, eigentlich wollt ich aber was zu dem *@#!< Seitenhieb gegen WAR sagen.

WAR hat keien frei biegbare Story. Die ist min. genauso fest und fundiert wie die von HdRO. Nicht umsonst muss Mythic bei jeder ändern sich erst einmal die Absicherung von Games Workshop holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So wie Turbine ja auch von der HdR Gesellschaft. Von daher wird in beiden spielen kein übermaß an kindischen Anspielungen stattfinden (außer aufs eigene Universum) oder eine total verkappte Storywendung (Exodar, Muradin lebt doch, Deathwing ist nicht tot usw).

Das WarCraft ursprünglich auf dem Warhammer konzept basiert stimmt zwar (eben so wie StarCraft), allerdings haben sich beide Universen unterschiedlich entwickelt und auch eine eigene Handlung; von daher zu sagen, sie wären das gleiche, wäre genauso schlau, wie zu sagen, das Tolkien ja nur die Elben und Zwerge aus der Mythologie geklaut hat...(was zwar stimmt, aber nicht relevant ist, da das Universum ja seperat angepasst wurde). AN sich entspringt Warhammer ja wenigstens in den Grundzügen auch aus HdR und der Mythologie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, nun will ich aber nicht weiter stören. HF und GL in HdRO, auch wenns ja nichtmal 11mio. Spieler hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (8. Februar 2009)

Gustav schrieb:


> Mmh,
> 
> sehr schöner Vergleich, aber irgendwie unpassend oder?
> Denn dann sind ja auch der TRsabant und der Ferrari gleich oder?
> ...



Auch ein schöner Vergleich. Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist folgendes: Bei Automobilen lassen sich sehr leicht Vergleichskriterien aufstellen, wie Motorleistung, Spurweite, Wendekreis, Bremsweg, etc.
Das lässt sich aber schwer auf ein MMOG übertragen, genauso wenig wie man zwei Gemälde miteinander vergleichen kann.



> Das ein Spiel von der Bedienung gleich ist und auch vom Spielsytem wird ja nicht bestritten, nur wie es umgesetzt ist, das ist eben bei HDRO anders.



Die Details sind freilich anders umgesetzt, aber macht das aus dem ganzen ein anderes Spiel? Ich schätze Mittelerde derzeit wirklich auch, weil es eine nette Alternative zu World of Warcraft darstellt. Im Grunde ist das Spiel aber doch sehr ähnlich, was ja pauschal nichts schlechtes sein muss.


----------



## Vetaro (8. Februar 2009)

Wusstet ihr, dass übrigens Porsche meistens von reichen Leuten gefahren werden? Die Leute, die verschiedene Autos benutzen, sind schon ziemlich unterschiedlich. Und ihr wisst ja was man über Fahrer von großen Autos sagt.

(Ja, hierbei handelt es sich um eine Metapher, sie ist on-topic etc., lasst mich in ruhe ihr blödmänner)


----------



## Knurrbauch (8. Februar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> -.- Unsinn, schon wieder so eine halbwahrheit in Richtung WAR abzulassen. [...]
> 
> WAR hat keien frei biegbare Story. Die ist min. genauso fest und fundiert wie die von HdRO. Nicht umsonst muss Mythic bei jeder ändern sich erst einmal die Absicherung von Games Workshop holen
> 
> ...




Warhammer hat eine recht feste Rahmenhandlung, ich hab sicher auch noch irgendwo ein Paar uralte Regelwerke auf dem Speicher rumfliegen, bietet allerdings auch noch genügend Möglichkeiten, sich an "Trends" anzupassen - wie seinerzeit die Echsenmenschen.  Aber vom Spielprinzip her sind WoW und WAR auf die selbe Klientel ausgelegt. Das ist der Punkt, den ich damit andeuten wollte. Dass es ohne Warhammer nie ein Warcraft in der Form gegeben hätte - schwer zu leugnen. Aber die Zielgruppe ist einfach dieselbe, anscheinend hab ich nur wieder die Hälfte vergessen zu schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (8. Februar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> -.- Unsinn, schon wieder so eine halbwahrheit in Richtung WAR abzulassen. Ich hab auch HdRO gespielt, fand die Grafik zwar auch gut, aber irgendwie zu kitschig und bunt (ok, war auch erst lvl 20)(.......) fand ich HdRO da auch nicht mehr so überraschend neu (auch wenn es als Vorlage diente
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn man sich das so durch liest, verliert man doch noch den Glauben an das "so intelligente" Wesen Mensch.


----------



## Knurrbauch (8. Februar 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das so durch lest, verliert man doch noch den Glauben an das so intelligente Wesen Mensch.



Ironie erkennst du sicher auch noch irgendwann ohne große rote Schilder, mein Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unendlichkeit (8. Februar 2009)

Mal was anderes:


Wie kann man so viele Beiträge zu so einem sinnlosen Thread schreiben?

Beschäftigt euch lieber damit, was hinter den Kulissen auf der Welt läuft,
anstatt euch mit unwichtigem Müll und den Lügen aus den Medien abzulenken.

Man wird nur mit sinnlosem Zeug beschäftigt, merkt das niemand?

Kaum zu glauben.



P.S. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Pymonte (8. Februar 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das so durch liest, verliert man doch noch den Glauben an das "so intelligente" Wesen Mensch.



WAR hat ja selber nur 300k Spieler, also ist ja laut der Ansicht einiger WoWler kurz vorm aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war also mehr im Scherz gemeint und ich finde, HdRO ist ein tolles Spiel, daher existiert es ja nun auch schon seid einiger Zeit und wird auch weiterhin existieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sprite13 (8. Februar 2009)

Nur um nochmal was dazuzugeben : Da Guild Wars kostenlos ist, sollte man es nicht mit WoW & Co. in eine Schublade stecken.


----------



## Vetaro (8. Februar 2009)

Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Wie kann man so viele Beiträge zu so einem sinnlosen Thread schreiben?
> 
> ...



Das kenn ich, ist mir auch schon mal passiert.

Im Nahen Osten ist übrigens Krieg.


----------



## Hickey676 (14. Februar 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Es gibt da nur einen wesentlichen Unterschied. Adli kauf ~10.000 Flaschen Wein beim selben Verkäufer ein. Dieser Verkäufer gibt also daraufhin einen extremen Mengenrabatt, wodurch Aldi seine Waren auch weiterhin sehr günstig anbieten kann. Die selbe Flasche würde in einem kleinen Tante Emma laden etwas das Doppelte kosten, oder aber in einem guten Restaurant sogar das Vier- bis Fünffache. Grundprinzip der Marktwirtschaft.
> 
> 
> Das nennt man dann Fuzzy-Logik.
> ...




Stimmt aucn nicht, denn ich hab noch nie die Flaschen vom Aldi, Penny, Lidl bei meinem guten Whiskeyhändler gesehen...der führt noch nicht mal Jim Beam weil der zu schlecht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar schön und schnell hingeschrieben von dir, aber leider triffts halt gar nicht zu.

Wir leben heute in einer Welt, in der die großen Elektronikhandelskonzerne vorgeben sie seien die billigsten, doch oftmals ist der Einzelhandel um die Ecke doch günstiger etc...

Zum Thema:
Kein MMO ist besser als das andere...denn ohne eine Community gäbe es die Spiele nicht, d.h. wie gut ein Spiel ist hängt auch von der Community ab...dann davon ob der Hersteller sich dazu entscheidet Vorschläge von Spieler umzusetzten, was er versprich und einhält etc...im Endeffekt gehts auch gar nicht darum.

Es geht nur darum, welches Spiel, für euch das beste ist.
Was andere dabei sagen und denken ist vollkommen Egal...was kümmerts mich, wenn ich meinen Spaß haben kann.

Also cool down und geht spielen was euch spaß macht...und wenns Die Sims2 mit Ikea Addon ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (15. Februar 2009)

Ich verfluche sowohl TE als auch alle die etwas hier rein geschrieben haben! Ich sitze hier nun seit mehr oder weniger einer dreiviertel Std. auf meinen Stuhl und lache mir meinen Allerwertesten ab. Ich füge diesen Thread zu meiner imaginären "Oh-mein-Gott-gibt-es-einen-Menschen-der-immer-und-immer-wieder-die-gleichen-Threads-aufmacht"-Liste hinzu. Ich muss wohl schreiben ich bin ein wohlhabender Mensch, habe also das große Vergnügen beide Spiele zu spielen. Ich behaupte fundamentales Wissen beider Spiele zu besitzen. Und sie sind beide geil. Was also sollen diese ""Oh-mein-Gott-gibt-es-einen-Menschen-der-immer-und-immer-wieder-die-gleichen-Threads-aufmacht"-Threads bitte? Und mal ehrlich Leute, ich werde müde, ja meine Augen fallen mir zu bei der Vorstellung, weitere Stunden vor solchen "Oh-mein-Gott-gibt-es-einen-Menschen-der-immer-und-immer-wieder-die-gleichen-Threads-aufmacht"-Threads zu verbringen, nur um am Ende, ohne eine konstruktive Meinung des Verhältnisses zu haben,  so einen Beitrag zu schreiben.
Das wahre Problem ist doch nicht welches Spiel besser ist, sondern welches euren Ansprüchen gerecht wird. Ich liebe MMORPGS (spiele auch GW und WAR) und die Community ist überall scheiße. Also bitte zügelt euer Verlangen noch mehr "Oh-mein-Gott-gibt-es-einen-Menschen-der-immer-und-immer-wieder-die-gleichen-Threads-aufmacht"-Threads zu schreiben. Da ich weiß dass diese Bitte sinnlos ist, hoffe ich dass es andere Menschen gibt die derer müde sind!
Keine Macht den "Oh-mein-Gott-gibt-es-einen-Menschen-der-immer-und-immer-wieder-die-gleichen-Threads-aufmacht"-Threads!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Adder (15. Februar 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Aber vom Spielprinzip her sind WoW und WAR auf die selbe Klientel ausgelegt. Das ist der Punkt, den ich damit andeuten wollte. Dass es ohne Warhammer nie ein Warcraft in der Form gegeben hätte - schwer zu leugnen. Aber die Zielgruppe ist einfach dieselbe, anscheinend hab ich nur wieder die Hälfte vergessen zu schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verdammt! Habe ich mir doch glatt das falsche Spiel zusätzlich zu WAR rausgesucht... hätte doch wohl besser WoW genommen als HdRO... So ein Mist auch - gleich mal korrigieren, und ein Danke an Knurrbauch, dafür daß Du mich drauf hingewiesen hast. Bin ich wohl Zielgruppe für WoW... - aber warum habe ich dann soviel Spass in Mittelerde?


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (15. Februar 2009)

Es ist aber wirklich so, dass sich in WoW nunmal soviele kleine Kinder tummeln, da WoW ab 12 ist und dazu auch noch viel zu bekannt. Deswegen kommen ja dieses ganzen Idioten zu WoW.
WoW hat immer noch Qualität, nur die Community hat längst keine mehr. Ich spiele auf einem RP-PvP Realm (Kult der Verdammten), und das IST ein Rollenspiel Realm. Dort wird jeder, der kein Interesse an RP hat oder nur Atmo leechen will (also kein RP machen, aber andere nicht stören) sofort geflamed. Warum? Weil sie es anders nicht verstehen. Am Anfang von WoW war wirklich jeder nett zu einen, aber ich kann verstehen, wenn 90% nur Idioten sind die auf einen RP Realm wechseln und man somit keine Lust mehr hat die freundlich hinzuweisen, wenn ihnen das eh scheiss egal ist und sie nur wegen ihren Real-Kumpels dort spielen (wozu mit denen nen MMORPG spielen, wenn man in real mit ihnen mehr Spaß haben kann?).

Ich habe auch einen Monat (den kostenlosen Startmonat) HdRO gespielt... nun, es ist nett und fürs Rollenspiel wesentlich besser ausgelegt. Aber nicht jeder hat nen Bonzenrechner für 2000€ mit dem er das Spiel auf den vollen Einstellungen spielen kann. Schonmal WoW auf vollen Einstellungen gespielt? Ich glaube das hat hier noch niemand. Oder zumindest Bilder davon gesehen? Es gibt seit neustem ja auch Echtzeitschatten, HD Texturen usw. Die Grafik als "schlecht" zu Bezeichnen ist dämlich, denn WC3 war auch Erfolgreich, wegen seiner guten Spielbarkeit und Story, obwohl die Grafik absolut unterirdisch war. Aber sie erfüllt ihren Zweck, denn WoW ist nichts weiter als ein Fantasycomic zum Spielen. Warcraft in realistischer Grafik? Sowas gab es noch nie, selbst die alten DOS Teile hatten einen Comiclook.
Die Engine kann noch viel mehr, denn damals gab es weder HD Texturen, Echtzeitschatten noch HDR Effekte. Und auf einmal sind sie da, obwohl es die selbe Engine ist. Blizzard hat halt an die Zukunft gedacht.

Selbst Spiele wie DAoC sind noch beliebt, obwohl die Grafik richtig richtig alt ist, auch wenn einige Gebiete ein grafisches Update bekommen haben.
Auch die Quests finde ich in HdRO nicht gerade anders als in WoW und Co. Klar, es gibt die epische Questreihe, aber wenn man den Anschluss verliert, dann findet man kaum noch Gruppen für die Quest, weil viele schon weiter sind oder keine Lust mehr auf die alten Teile der Quest haben.
Die Welt und die Geschichte von Warcraft und WoW gefällt mir einfach am besten, denn es bedient sich von allen Genres (Fantasy, SciFi, Horror) und baut eh auf Herr der Ringe auf, wie so viele andere Fantasyfilme, -bücher und -spiele. Doch Warcraft veräppelt diese Genres mehr und macht daraus eine unterhaltsame, der realität angelehnte Geschichte. Wenn ich also auf meiner Reise jemanden wie Haris Pilton oder einen halbnackten, blonden Mann mit Schwert und einen gepanzerten Kampftiger (He-Man) treffe, dann schmunzel ich und erfreue mich an den kreativen Ideen hinter dem Spiel.

WoW ist ein Spiel das mir mal durch seine Welt und Geschichte gefällt, genauso wie seine Vorgänger. Ich mag Charaktere wie Arthas, Thrall oder Jaina und deswegen spiele ich WoW.
Momentan habe ich ne Pause eingelegt, da es mir zuviel wurde und ich dem neuen Addon erstmal ne Entwicklungszeit gebe. Wenn ich dann irgendwann mal weiterspiele dann habe ich wenigstens in Nordend meine Ruhe vor den ganzen "Ich muss ganz krass mal 80 werden!" Leuten, und spiele dann zu 80% mit Leuten wie mir zusammen, die sich halt Zeit gelassen haben und das Spiel genießen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (15. Februar 2009)

> Die Details sind freilich anders umgesetzt, aber macht das aus dem ganzen ein anderes Spiel? Ich schätze Mittelerde derzeit wirklich auch, weil es eine nette Alternative zu World of Warcraft darstellt. Im Grunde ist das Spiel aber doch sehr ähnlich, was ja pauschal nichts schlechtes sein muss.



Das ist nun mal das Spielsystem von MMORPGS Natürlich gibt es immer wieder kleine Innovationen,im Grunde genommen verfolgen diese ganzen Spiele immer das selbe Spielprinzip.Aber wichtig ist doch,das jeder für sich eine Ecke findet,wo er sich wohlfühlt.Und ob das jetzt beo WAR,WoW,HDRO,AOC usw ist,ist doch eigendlich egal.
Der Spaß steht doch im Vordergrund und ich persönlich würde ein Onlinegame nicht der Spielerzahlen wegen spiele.
Ich fühl mich wohl in HDRO und habe 3 Jahre WoW gespielt.Nur irgendwann hing mir dieses Comicgehabe  zum Halse raus und da ich schon immer ein Fan von Tolkiens Welt war,kam HDRO gerade richtig.Kein Epiqwahn,man kann auch Spaß haben,ohne ein "Imba" Equip zu haben.WoW hat für mich einfach zu viel von seinem Charme verloren und dies war auch der Grund damit aufzuhören.


----------



## Tharasala (15. Februar 2009)

WoW und Lotro sind sich bis auf bestimmte Grundzüge nicht sonderlich ähnlich. Natürlich kann ich Dinge wie die UI und ähnliches vorbringen, doch sind die eigentlich unrelevant da sie in mittlerweile fast jedem MMO verwendung finden. Doch wo liegt der Unterschied, im Bezug auf HdRO und WoW im Detail. WoW besitzt ein einziges Steckenpferd, den Raidcontent, hier wird von Seiten Blizzards geliefert, geliefert und geliefert. Darüber hinaus gibt es aber nicht viel in WoW was nicht ohnehin simple Standartkost ist die in jedem MMO zu finden ist, sei es ein ingesammt simples Crafting oder ein ständig um seine Sinnmäßigkeit kämpfendes PvP. Lotro ist hier weniger tief gestaffelt in einem Bereich es bietet zwar einen Raidcontent, dieser ist aber bei weitem nicht so gut ausgebaut wie in WoW. Crafting, auch wenn seid MoM etwas abgeschlagen, unterscheidet sich kaum von WoW. Im Detail mag es etwas umfangreicher sein, aber auch nur auf den ersten Blick. PvP in Form des Monsterplays hat sicherlich nicht den Umfang des WoW PvP aber es ist eben auch in seinen Grundzügen vorhanden. Hier endet dann aber die Liste für WoW, wie eingehend gesagt ist WoW in dem was es bietet, und das ist fürwahr nicht viel, sehr Umfangreich, darüber hinaus bietet aber zB Lotro noch Dinge wie ein Outfittersystem, epische Questreihe mit Erzählerstimme, Housing, Legendäre Waffen und einige Kleinigkeiten mehr. Und letztlich liegt der Unterschied genau hier begraben, während WoW sich sehr stark auf einen bestimmten bereich konzentriert geht Turbine her und versucht etwas mehr Vielfalt zu bieten. 

Lotro ist in Allen Bereichen die es bietet auch nicht gerade Umfangreich, es versucht viele Komponenten, welche man aus anderen (teils weitaus älteren) Spielen kennt, nach und nach einzubauen. Jedoch versucht sich Turbine dabei stets darin die Dinge so einzubauen das sie ähnlich leicht zu Handhaben sind wie man es aus WoW gewohnt ist. Das ist im übrigen auch der große Vorteil von WoW, es ist schlichtweg das Einsteigerfreundlichste MMO. Böse gesagt kann ich einem dressierten Affen das Spielen von WoW beibringen. Sicherlich mag jemand der sich viel damit beschäftigt auch mehr aus seinem Char rausholen wie der besagte Affe, aber spielbar ist es eben für beide. So sehr Turbine bemüht ist weitaus mehr Spielelemente einzufügen wie man sie in WoW kennt, hat das Spiel aber von Haus aus einen etwas größeren Umfang an spielerischen Möglichkeiten und mit dieser geht nunmal einher das es weniger Einstiegsfreundlich ist.

Dementsprechend ist ein Vergleich zwischen WoW und Lotro doch recht kompliziert anzustellen, den der Unterschied im Detail ist zu groß um das es eben solche Vergleiche erlauben würde. Es gibt halt viele MMO die sich auf einen bestimmten Bereich konzentrieren und versuchen ein wenig Einheitsbrei drumherum zu packen und es gibt MMOs die versuchen durch ihre Vielfalt zu punkten. Während WoW und WAR sehr schöne Beispiele sind für recht speziallisierte MMOs zählen zB Lotro und VG (odermeinetwegen auch EQ2) zu den MMOs die eher auf Vielfalt hinarbeiten. Während WoW sein Steckenpferd eben ins raiden setzt und WAR aufs PvP hat Lotro da einfach mehr Vielfalt. Dementsprechend müßte man eben Lotro eher mit VG vergleichen, hier hätte was die tiefe der einzelnen Aspekte angeht ohne Frage ein VG die Nase vorn, aber hier kommt dann eben das besondere Steckenpferd von Lotro zum Vorschein, es versucht den größeren Spielumfang Einsteigerfreundlich zu verpacken während man in Spielen wie VG viel Eigenarbeit leisten muß damit sich der gesammte Spielumfang erschlisst.

Wer also das raiden mag und das in einem möglichst Einsteigerfreundlichen MMO der wählt sicherlich WoW und wird damit gut beraten sein. Ähnliches gilt für PvP Interessierte, dieser Menschenschlag wird sein Glück eher in Titeln wie WAR finden, welches sich eben auf PvP konzentriert, dieses aber versucht ähnlich Einsteigerfreundlich zu gestallten wie WoW. Was nun aber die MMOs angeht welche eher auf den Spielerichen Umfang abzielen wird bei Lotro gut aufgehoben sein, da es ähnlich wie WoW und WAR versucht das recht Einsteigerfreundlich zu gestallten. Wer jedoch ganz tief in die Materie eintauchen will findet sich in Spielen wie Eve Online und ähnlichem wieder, den die sind alles, aber nicht Einsteigerfreundlich, dafür können sie in fast allen Bereichen Spiele wie WoW, WAR und auch Lotro schlagen.

Daher hat die ganze Sache hier eigentlich gar keinen Nährboden. WoW und Lotro sind sich eben bei weitem nicht ähnlich, im Grunde zielen beide Titel auf vollkommen unterschiedliche Spielertypen ab. Wer mit Dingen wie Housing, Outfitter und ähnlichem nichts anfangen kann wird eben nicht glücklich in Lotro da es für Spieler gemacht ist die auch auf solche Aspekte wert legen.

Gruss
Tharasala


----------



## realten (20. Februar 2009)

Nexrahkk schrieb:


> ........ lol davon sind nur 20% vernünftige spieler.
> 
> ich werde nicht auf TE eingehen, denn es geht mir ehrlich gesagt am arsch vorbei, was TE schreibt.
> 
> ...



Hmm du warst wirklich lange Teil der wow-community ? 

[ironie] Merkt man dir gar nicht an [/ironie]

Und lass mich raten: du hast dich selbst da natürlich zu den 20% gezählt, was ?


----------



## Maxugon (20. Februar 2009)

realten schrieb:


> Hmm du warst wirklich lange Teil der wow-community ?
> 
> [ironie] Merkt man dir gar nicht an [/ironie]
> 
> Und lass mich raten: du hast dich selbst da natürlich zu den 20% gezählt, was ?


Komisch,du meckerst über andere Leute,bringst aber nichts Sinnvolles mit ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also ich bin von WoW auf HdRO umgestiegen und ich muss sagen,HdRO ist wirklich eine andere Welt.


----------



## Vetaro (20. Februar 2009)

Cool, wir betreten gerade den unendlichen Bereich, den man nur erreicht, wenn man genau zwischen zwei Spiegeln steht!

Maxugon, ich finde du hast auch total nichts Sinnvolles mit eingebracht!


----------



## Firun (20. Februar 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Cool, wir betreten gerade den unendlichen Bereich, den man nur erreicht, wenn man genau zwischen zwei Spiegeln steht!
> 
> Maxugon, ich finde du hast auch total nichts Sinnvolles mit eingebracht!





Kann man denn zu diesem Thema noch etwas sinnvolles schreiben? 

Alleine die Überschrift sagt einem doch schon das dieses Thema genau da endet, jeder hat Recht, beide Spiele sind "nicht" so anders, und alle sind genau so schlau wie vorher b.z.w manche mögen sich nach so einer Debatte weniger als vorher.

In meinen Augen gibt dieser Art von Thread hier keine Chance auf die eigentliche Aussage die der Ersteller haben wollte oder selber zum Ausdruck bringen wollte.

Äpfel und Birnen, der eine mag Äpfel der andere eben nicht und dann gibt es noch die Gattung die beides mag, jeder weiss es und bitte muss man da immer wieder darüber Diskutieren? Die endlose Geschichte?

*bitte schliessen*


----------



## Vetaro (20. Februar 2009)

Threads. Werden. Nicht. Auf. Userwunsch. Geschlossen. Wenn. Sie. Nicht. Ohnehin. Geschlossen. Würden.


----------



## Satus (20. Februar 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> ...
> 12 Millionen zu 400 000. Verinnerlicht Euch doch mal dieses Zahlenverhältnis.
> 
> ...




Ich habe WoW gespielt - 5 Monate - es ist einfach nicht mein Spiel. Die Interaktion mit der Community war auf verschiedenen Server schon sehr nervig.  Nette Leute zu finden war vergleichbar mit der Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen. Dazu kommen noch belanglose Quests, eine Hauptstory die kaum zu finden war.

Außerdem, warum soll ich für ein Spiel monatliche Gebühren bezahlen, wo es doch mittlerweile Free2play MMOs gibt, die in puncto Grafik & Spieltiefe mit WoW auf Augenhöhe sind? Die Community dort ist auch nicht viel schlechter.

Auf einem Server spielen eh keine 12 Mio Leute gleichzeitig, von daher sind mir die Spielerzahlen völlig egal. Mit 400k kann ein MMO locker leben und weiterentwickelt werden. 
Ach übrigens - nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (20. Februar 2009)

Was in dieser Diskussion auffällt ist wie HDRO-Spieler oftmals (auch hier in diesem Thread) Aussagen benutzen wie:

-HDRO ist nicht so repetitiv
-HDRO dreht sich nicht um Items
-HDRO ist nicht so farmlastig
-HDRO Berufe sind nicht so farmintensiv

Genau an solchen Aussagen muss man aber als denkender Mensch doch wohl entgegnen, dass das Humbug ist. Die Spiele mögen verschieden sein, aber eben gerade in diesen Punkten sind alle MMOs gleich, gerade darum geht es ja in den MMOs. Leider haben viele Spieler sich wohl in WoW von anderen Spielern zu einem Spielverhalten treiben lassen, dass ihnen eigentlich gar nicht gefällt (Powerraiden, Powerfarmen, usw.). Das ist aber ein Fehler des Spielers und nicht des Spiels. Auch WoW hat eine tolle Storyline, eine fesselnde Geschichte und liebevoll gestaltete Klassenquests (auch schon im Classic Teil). Wer diese nur durchgerushed hat, weil damals sein Kumpel schon 60 war und dieser ihn sowieso gezogen hat und er nur schnell mit dem Kumpel in den Raid sollte, der ist selbst schuld. Genauso wie jemand der HDRO spielt und die epische Questreihe nicht kennt, für den Housing nur eine Portmöglichkeit ist, der glaubt die Leute mit den Instrumenten im tänzelnden Pony seien NPCs oder GMS, oder eben jede Quest nur mechanisch abstottert und beim Widerstand schnell nachkuckt wo das ist.



In HDRO muss man genauso Zeit investieren, raiden gehen, farmen uvm. wenn man "alles" haben will. Und was "repetitiv" angeht: Würde man Haarspalterei betreiben so müsste man wenn schon, dann WoW hier den Punkt geben (oder noch anderen - viel größeren MMOs), da es rein durch sein längeres Bestehen einfach mehr verschiedene Inhalte bietet.

Ich denke nicht, dass irgendjemand sich daran stößt, wenn jemand sagt HDRO gefällt ihm besser - oder WoW gefällt ihm besser. Das Problem ist wenn jemand sagt: HDRO gefällt mir besser, weil da muss ich nicht so viel farmen. Das stimmt nicht - man muss weder in HDRO noch in WoW farmen - man kann, wenn man will, in beiden Spielen. Leider ist der Mensch ein kausales Wesen und braucht immer für alles einen Grund, da werden auch oftmals einfach irgendwelche Gründe vorgeschoben.


----------



## Vetaro (20. Februar 2009)

Oldy, der Unterschied ist, dass man in WoW "muss", wenn man alles mal (und auch nur ein mal) richtig sehen oder von mir aus schaffen will. Man *kann* nicht legal und tatsächlich an zwei abenden in der woche WoW starten und spielen und dann "durchspielen" (ich rede hier von Classic und BC, weil WotLK noch nicht so weit ist). Derartige Raids waren zu Wotlk-erscheinen irgendwo im schwarzen Tempel oder so - und die *mussten* auch Tränke farmen etc.

Bei HdRO ist dieses "muss" nicht vorhanden, selbst wenn man alles mal gesehen und besiegt haben will.
Und die Behauptung, dass MMORPGs = wiederholungsaufgaben ist, ist total Nineties, da sollte man langsam mal drüber weg sein.


----------



## Hydarnes (21. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele zu 100% LOTRO und zu 0% WOW. 

Vor allem aus zwei Gründen:

1. Storyline - Mit der Spielwelt, die Tolkien erschaffen hat, kann WoW nicht mithalten. 
(Da spielt es für mich auch keine Rolle, ob Millionen Menschen weltweit WoW spielen und "nur" Hunderttausende LOTRO. Ich tausche ja auch nicht einen Porsche gegen einen japanischen Kleinwagen, nur weil Millionen den fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Die Möglichkeit, in diese Spielwelt einzutauchen und durch die Chars auch ein Teil davon zu werden, ist eine Riesenmotivation. Diese wird seitens LOTRO geschickt verstärkt durch die Epische Buchreihe sowie die Instanzen, in denen man in die Rolle "historischer" Charakterer schlüpft und Dinge erleben kann, die außerhalb des eigentlichen Zeitrahmens des Chars sind (Bsp: Entdeckung des Balrogs von Moria als Zergengardist).

2. Optik - Die Grafik von LOTRO mit all ihrer Detailverliebtheit und dennoch des Beibehalten einer realistischen Darstellungsweise ist ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt für mich. Das Auge spielt eben mit. 
Die merkwürdigen Bonbon-Farben von WOW dagegen sowie die comic-artige Darstellung der Spielchars wirkt auf mich eher abschreckend und alles andere als reizvoll.


----------



## Gromthar (21. Februar 2009)

Ich muss Vetaro da zustimmen. Bei HdRO hatte ich noch nie das Gefühl irgendwas "farmen" zu "müssen" weil ich im "Spielcontent" weiter kommen will. Und nebenbei habe ich dennoch alles gesehen.


----------



## OldboyX (22. Februar 2009)

Tja - das Gefühl macht euch auch keiner streitig, nur sind die Gründe die falschen. HDRO ist nicht weniger farmlastig. Ihr nehmt die Tätigkeit nur nicht als solche wahr...Der eine läuft 10km und es ist ne Qual für ihn, der andere läuft die 10km gern. Einstellung, Gruppenzwang, alles mögliche kann dafür verantwortlich sein, aber nicht die 10km - die sind einfach dieselben.
Und jeder der in beiden Games einen Beruf hochgelevelt hat muss erkennen, dass es einfach dasselbe ist...

Da kommen wieder diese ganzen sinnfreien Argumente. Nichts muss man in WoW farmen um den Content zu sehen - es geht immer nur um zeitliche Ansprüche. Wer in WoW kein Problem hat eine Weile (auch ein Jahr) zu warten kann sich locker alles ansehen ohne den ganzen Aufwand von farmen, 5raidtage usw. Mag sein, dass dieser zeitliche Unterschied in HDRO kleiner ist (gibt auch einfach viel weniger Endgame Encounter), was aber nichts daran ändert, dass man sich selbst einbildet irgendwas zu "müssen" - und diese Haltung (sollte) jeder selbst im Griff haben.
Und "Content" wird auch immer so ausgelegt wie man das gerne hätte. Traits in HDRO sind auch "content" und wer sie "haben will" muss sie erfarmen. Face it - in HDRO gibts weniger zu holen und man ist mit geringerem Zeitaufwand dort wo alle anderen auch sind. Trotzdem "muss" man allerhand Sachen "farmen" wenn mans "früher als die anderen haben will".



			
				Vetaro schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Behauptung, dass MMORPGs = wiederholungsaufgaben ist, ist total Nineties, da sollte man langsam mal drüber weg sein.



Wie bitte?
Wenn Leute immer wieder behaupten, die Erde sei eine Scheibe, dann erinner ich sie auch gern daran, dass dem nicht so ist und genauso verhält es sich bei MMOs und "repetitiv". Spielmechanik = Mathematik, Grafik = endlich, Quests = endlich usw. Was du mit deiner Fantasie, anderen Leuten und dem "roleplay" veranstaltest hat mit dem Gameplay nichts zu tun - dafür brauchst du nämlich das Spiel gar nicht... Sobald man den "Spielteil" den die Plattform Computer anbietet auch wahrnimmt ist man spätestens bei der 2ten Ratte die man tötet bei den "Wiederholungsaufgaben".


----------



## Vetaro (22. Februar 2009)

Oldboy, hier kurz meineDefinition von "content" in diesem Kontext. Achtung, bitte mit Gesundem Menschenverstand behandeln, kein Wissenschaftliches Ergebnis:

Quests, Instanzen, Raids, Spiel-Gegenden, Handlungserlebnisse.
Nicht:  der Besitz von Items, Möglichkeit zum Herstellen von Items, Traits und allgemein irgendwelche Zahlenspielereien (wie "ich hab jetzt 500 Macht").

Mit dieser Definition bitte nochmal meinen Beitrag oben ansehen.


Und mit deiner Erklärung, ab "wie bitte?", stellst du fest, dass der leveling-bereich in WoW (also z.B. Stufe 70-79) entweder aus Farming besteht (wobei ich das, was mir WoW gerade bietet, definitiv nicht als "ewig wiederholtes Töten der gleichen Gegnersorten" ansehe) oder du diesem Teil des Spieles absprichst, ein MMORPG zu sein.

Aber du kannst natürlich auch behaupten, dass Donkey Kong, Fable, Tekken und GTA auch farmlastige Spiele sind, weil man in ihnen auch mehr als einmal die gleiche Gegnersorte besiegt.


----------



## Berghammer71 (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab Wotlk gespielt.

Ich kenne AoC.

Ich spiel Warhammer.

HDR ist noch immer der King der MMORPG - Fantasyspiele.


Wow ist ein Tetris der MMORPG Spiele, simple spaßig versteht jeder.

Aber zu gehts da wie in Cs, Quake whatsever - mein Item, mein Gewinn vom gekillten Raidboss usw.


HDR - da kann man MMORPG auf Fanatasyebene spielen, erleben - WoW ist MMO - kill, epics go go go....


----------



## Vetaro (22. Februar 2009)

Oh, OH! Ich hab mir grad vorgestellt was wäre, wenn man in WoW das Sound-Emote /gogogo hätte! Super Vorstellung!


----------



## Lintflas (22. Februar 2009)

Muhahahaaa! 

Wenn hier irgendjemand allen Ernstes behaupten will daß das Questsystem in HDRO schlechter oder nur genauso gut wie in WoW ist, der hat HDRO nicht wirklich gespielt. 


- Die Vielfalt an Quests in HDRO schlägt WoW in allen Bereichen.( Allein die Buchquests erreichen eine bisher unerreichte atmosphärische Dichte, wie man sie aus keinen anderen MMORPG kennt)

- Das Handwerkssystem hat viel mehr Tiefe (z.B. kritische Erfolge beim Herstellen von Gegenständen)

- Individuelles Charakterdesign (wonach man bei WoW vergeblich sucht)

- Housing (was Blizzard bis zum heutigen Tage immer noch nicht integriert hat) 

- Das Buch der Taten (was im Gegensatz zu den Erfolgen bei WoW einen wirklichen Effekt auf die Attribute des Charakters hat)  

- Und was die Grafik angeht, ist HDRO nun wirklich unbestritten die Nummer 1. (kauft euch mal ne Brille)


Wo ist bitteschön der Endcontent in WoW? Was kann man in WoW außer PVP, Raids und langweiligem Ruf-gefarme noch machen?! Etwa diesen lächerlichen Erfolgen nachjagen, die keinerlei Effekt haben? (Meiner Ansicht nach ist das Erfolgssystem in WoW eine absolute Verarschung. Es ist nichts weiter als ein Statistik-Log)

WoW ist in Sachen PVE total langweilig. Da hat selbst Everquest 2 mehr Reize für mich.
Die Stärke von WoW liegt in der intuitiven und direkter fühlbaren Steuerung. Außerdem sind die Raids und Gruppenkämpfe meiner Ansicht nach einfach actionlastiger. Dazu kommt noch der Vorteil des besseren PVPs was bei HdRO wiederum der Schwachpunkt ist.

Nur weil die voreingenommene Presse WoW in den Himmel lobt und HDRO nahezu ignoriert, heisst das noch lange nicht daß WoW das bessere Spiel ist. Es ist nur das erfolgreichere was die Spielerzahlen angeht. Und wie wir alle wissen, wirken sich höhere Spielerzahlen nicht unbedingt positiv auf auf ein MMORPG aus.


----------



## Vetaro (22. Februar 2009)

Der diesem vorhergehende Beitrag gefällt mir.

 Besonders gut finde ich den selbstironischen Abschnitt "Wo ist bitteschön der Endcontent in WoW", in welchem dann _alles_ aufgezählt wird, was das Spiel zu bieten hat und dann "Ausser dem gibt's da doch nichts!".

Aber auch der absolute Mangel an Argumenten, inwiefern WoWs Quests oder "individuelles Charakterdesign" denn schlechter seien als die von HdRO, oder weshalb crafting oder housing irgendwas damit zu tun haben könnten, gefällt mir.

_Ich mein, die Erde ja auch total Leer. Schaut euch doch mal um! Was gibt's denn hier, ausser Wäldern, Bergen, Flüssen, Meeren, Städten, Landtieren, Vögeln, Meerestieren, mehreren Milliarden Insektenarten und n paar mal Mc Donalds! Da ist doch echt nichts zu sehen!_

Nur weil die voreingenommenen User irgendwas behaupten und die Tatsachen nahezu ignorieren, heisst das noch lange nicht, daß das irgendwas mit der Realität zu tun haben müsste.


----------



## cL0NcK (23. Februar 2009)

Wie alle die hier ihren Senf dazugeben hab ich natürlich auch beides gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe lange HdRO gespielt und bin auch immer noch fasziniert von diesem wirklich sehr schönen Spiel. Nun kam es aber dazu, dass ich mich hab überreden lassen mal WoW zu spielen und das Spiel hat mich auch auf seine eigene Weise fasziniert. Dennoch war die Luft schnell raus, als ich lvl 80 erreicht hatte, alles ausprobiert hatte und die Heros samt Naxx rauf und runter gefarmt waren. Es gibt meiner Meinung nach einfach zu wenig in diesem Spiel was auch im High-End Bereich langzeitig fesseln kann. In HdRO mach ich mich auch gerne einfach mal aus Entdeckungsdrang auf den Weg ins Auenland, weil es einfach unglaublich viel faszinierendes zu entdecken gibt. Es sind einfach die Atmosphärischen Details wie die zwei Hobbits die am See auf der Bank sitzen und die sich wenn man der Szenerie näher kommt einen Heiratsantrag machen, die an HdRO so fesseln. Deshalb denke ich auch das es in HdRO eine Community aus wesentlich älteren Leuten gibt. Jüngere haben eben oft diesen Drang sich beweisen zu müssen ( ich schließe mich da nicht unbedingt aus ) und das geht in WoW natürlich viel besser.

MfG cL0NcK


----------



## DrKnievel (23. Februar 2009)

> Hier endet dann aber die Liste für WoW, wie eingehend gesagt ist WoW in dem was es bietet, und das ist fürwahr nicht viel, sehr Umfangreich, darüber hinaus bietet aber zB Lotro noch Dinge wie ein Outfittersystem, epische Questreihe mit Erzählerstimme, Housing, Legendäre Waffen und einige Kleinigkeiten mehr. Und letztlich liegt der Unterschied genau hier begraben, während WoW sich sehr stark auf einen bestimmten bereich konzentriert geht Turbine her und versucht etwas mehr Vielfalt zu bieten.



Du willst nicht ernsthaft Äpfel mit Radieschen vergleichen, oder?
Outfit-System hat jawohl absolut nichts mit "Content" zu tuen. Das ist ein nettes Feature, mehr nicht. Ich liebe es, keine Frage. Aber zu sagen, WOW hat NUR PvP und Raids während LOTRO noch dazu ein Outfit-System zu bieten hat ist doch wohl lächerlich, oder nicht? Housing und eine Erzählstimme sind auch ehr Gimmicks.

Im übrigen sollten diejenigen, die meinen die Quests in WOW wären stumpfsinnig wirklich malwieder einen Blick über den Tellerrand werfen.
Die Quests in Northrend sind zu einem sehr großen Teil wirklich der Hammer...atmosphärisch wie auch spielerisch.
Und auch WENN es LOTRO mit den epischen Quests schafft eine packendere Story zu erzählen (was nicht den Entwicklern sondern der Lizenz zu verdanken ist) sind die Voraussetzungen zum Erfüllen das gleiche in Grün.
In WOW muss ich 15 Gehirne von Zombies sammeln...in LOTRO muss ich 15 Wargpelze sammeln.
In WOW töte ich 12 Murloc-Orakel...in LOTRO 12 Goblin Sapeure oder wie sie heissen.
Finde, eskortiere, töte, suche, sammel....das wiederholt sich immer und überall.





> Es gibt meiner Meinung nach einfach zu wenig in diesem Spiel was auch im High-End Bereich langzeitig fesseln kann. In HdRO mach ich mich auch gerne einfach mal aus Entdeckungsdrang auf den Weg ins Auenland, weil es einfach unglaublich viel faszinierendes zu entdecken gibt. Es sind einfach die Atmosphärischen Details wie die zwei Hobbits die am See auf der Bank sitzen und die sich wenn man der Szenerie näher kommt einen Heiratsantrag machen, die an HdRO so fesseln. Deshalb denke ich auch das es in HdRO eine Community aus wesentlich älteren Leuten gibt. Jüngere haben eben oft diesen Drang sich beweisen zu müssen ( ich schließe mich da nicht unbedingt aus ) und das geht in WoW natürlich viel besser.



Und schonwieder Äpfel und Birnen. Raidcontent!=Entdeckungstour im Auenland. Die Entdeckungstour kannst du in WOW genauso haben, solange du natürlich nicht mit deinem Epic-Übermount durch die Gegend heizt und nichts mitbekommst weil du so schnell durchgerauscht bist.
Auch in Sachen Atmosphäre und Detailverliebtheit musste sich WOW noch NIE vor LOTRO verstecken. Und ich wette, dass es mindestens genauso viele kleine Begebenheiten in WOW gibt die man entdecken kann und sich darüber freut wie in LOTRO...man darf halt nur nicht hirnlos in der Gegend rumrennen.
Es kommt halt auch darauf an mit welcher der WElten man besser zurecht kommt. Ich war zum Beispiel nie ein großer Herr der Ringe Fan. Ich fand die Filme ganz nett und der Wiedererkennungswert im Spiel ist schon hoch.
Ich habe aber auch immer begeistert die Warcraft Strategiespiele gespielt (vorallem eben die Kampagnen) und finde es immer wieder toll wenn es damit überschneidungen im Spiel gibt. Das erste Addon war in der Hinsicht leider extrem schwach (grade durch die Space-Pew-Pew Storyverwurstung). Das 2. ist aber wie gesagt wirklich sehr sehr gut gelungen. Der Raid- und Instanzcontent mag derzeit etwas schwach auf der Brust sein...aber das wird sich auch bald mit Patch 3.1 ändern.
Und wie gesagt - sich auf der einen Seite darüber ärgern, dass auf lvl 80 in WOW die Luft schnell raus ist weil der Raidcontent so einfach ist (mit 3 1/2 Instanzen aber durchaus umfangreich) und dann auf der anderen Seite sagen, dass LOTRO das wegen den Entdeckungstouren besser macht ist einfach nur hirnrissig. Denn Raidcontent gibt es in LOTRO noch weniger als jetzt in WOW auf lvl 80.




Was ich zusammengefasst eigentlich sagen will:
Die Spiele unterscheiden sich nicht großartig. Klar - das eine hat eine bessere Grafik...dafür läuft das andere auch auf schwächeren Rechnern besser. Die Unterschiede sind vom spielerischen lächerlich klein.
Und auch die Community ist auf keiner Seite großartig besser - höchstens der GM-Support bei LOTRO, weil eben etwas gegen Störenfriede und für Atmosphäre auf den RP Servern getan wird.
Aber so wie auch auf der "LOTRO-Seite" immer wieder abgelästert wird wie Scheisse WOW doch ist und wie dumm die Community ist, etc. sollte man sich hier doch lieber mal ganz schnell an die eigene Nase fassen und sich fragen, ob man es wirklich besser macht als die Anderen. Denn welches Spiel man lieber mag liegt vorallem am Geschmack. Die Unterschiede im Gameplay sind minimal.


----------



## Neloeth (23. Februar 2009)

Hmm...ich habe nun eine ganze Weile hier gelesen, jeden einzellnen Beitrag
und eines kommt dabei immer wieder zu Tage.
Menschen die ihrem Unmut über die Meinungen anderer Ablassen.
Warum ist das so?
Kann man sich nicht einfach gegenseitig Akzeptieren? LOTRO und WoW Spieler?
Jeder von uns empfidet "sein" Spiel als das bessere, ist doch auch klar,
es gefällt uns und darum Spielen wir es. Welches Spiel das ist, ob das eine besser
ist als das andere spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle.
Jeder von uns sucht sich das aus was ihm gefällt....so einfach ist das.
Natürlich gab es auch bei mir einen Grund warum ich nach 2 Jahren WoW
zu Lotro gewechselt hatte. Ich gehöre zum "älteren" Semester, bin 42 Jahre
und mit dem Addon und dem Erreichen der Stufe 80 wurde mir persönlich
dieses Spiel...hmm...ich sage mal....zu rasant, alles nur noch schnell schnell,
rein wegbomben, looten und raus. In Lotro geht es in meinen Augen viel entspannter zu.
Aber....diese 2 Jahre in WoW haben mir wahnsinnig viel Spass gemacht,
es ist auch ein tolles Spiel und hat genauso seine Reize.
Ich hatte dieses Spiel sehr gerne gespielt und ich liebte meinen Mage und meinen Heal-Schami,
für mich wurde es einfach Zeit für was anderes und im Moment fühle ich mich in Lotro
genauso wohl wie damals in WoW.
Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will....
Lasst doch jedem sein Spiel, über Vor und Nachteile zu Diskutieren macht doch keinen Sinn
und sich deswegen anzufeinden, erst recht nicht ;o)

Lieben Gruss
Neloeth


----------



## OldboyX (23. Februar 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit deiner Erklärung, ab "wie bitte?", stellst du fest, dass der leveling-bereich in WoW (also z.B. Stufe 70-79) entweder aus Farming besteht (wobei ich das, was mir WoW gerade bietet, definitiv nicht als "ewig wiederholtes Töten der gleichen Gegnersorten" ansehe) oder du diesem Teil des Spieles absprichst, ein MMORPG zu sein.
> 
> Aber du kannst natürlich auch behaupten, dass Donkey Kong, Fable, Tekken und GTA auch farmlastige Spiele sind, weil man in ihnen auch mehr als einmal die gleiche Gegnersorte besiegt.



Da scheitern wir wohl wieder an den Begrifflichkeiten. "Farming" kann subjektiv als "nervige repetitive handlung" definiert werden, aber das ist aufgrund des Beiwortes "nervig" keine gültige Definition. Definiert man "Farming" als "repetitve Handlung um ein bestimmtes Ziel zu erreichen" - dann ja, auch Donkey Kong usw. beinhalten "farming". Und letztlich scheitert man wieder bei der Häufigkeit und man kann keinen Konsens finden ab wann etwas "farming" ist. Ab 10 Mobs? Ab 100 Mobs? Ab 10000 Mobs?

Wenn "Farming" = Null Vielfalt * Unendlich - dann ist das Gegenteil davon wohl Maximale Vielfalt * 1
Und egal wie du es drehst und wendest, in dieser Gleichung kommt einfach das Spiel (rein mathematisch - und andere Vergleichsmöglichkeiten gibt es einfach nicht weil subjektiv) mit mehr "Vielfalt" besser weg - weil man auf einer Skala einfach von "farming" weiter weg liegt.

Was mich stört ist einfach nur, dass wiederholt Leute ihr subjektives Empfinden der beiden Spiele ca. so ausdrücken:

WoW: Töte 10 Skelette!  - BOAH LANGWEILIGE KACK FARMQUEST IMMER DASSELBE
HDRO: Sammel 10 Ohren - Tolle Quests, reichlich Abwechslung, jeder Gegner hat ein Ohr...

Und bei soetwas stört mich einfach die Unfähigkeit zu Erkennen, dass es exakt dasselbe ist.

Aber wie schon gesagt: 10km laufen.
Dem einen gefällts ihm Wald und er freut sich, der andere läuft gern am Strand. Lächerlich ist bloß, wenn der eine dann sagt: Im Wald muss man nicht laufen....


----------



## Theroas (23. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht ist es *insofern* nicht dasselbe:

WoW: Dinge sammeln in betagter Umgebung, mit konkurrenzbesessener Allerwelts-Community, die alles dafür tut jeden Tiefgang zu ruinieren

HdRO: Dinge sammeln in stimmigen Landschaften, mit gleichgesinnten Mitspielern und ohne die Befürchtung im Nacken den Anschluß zu verlieren


Daß HdRO anders ist, liegt an vielen Kleinigkeiten mit denen es sich in meinen Augen deutlich von World of Warcraft abhebt.
Das Spielgefühl ist ein ganz anderes.


----------



## TheONE§ (23. Februar 2009)

ich habe wow 2 jahre lang gespielt und momentan spiel ich (noch) hdro, fuer mich sind beide spiele sich sehr aehnlich. ob nun vom spielprinzip her oder von den spielern. da jetzt einen grundlegenden unterschied festmachen zu wollen...wie dumme spieler spielen alle wow, gescheite leute spielen alle hdro....naja...ist etwas sehr naiv, oder.


----------



## Gustav Gans (23. Februar 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> ich habe wow 2 jahre lang gespielt und momentan spiel ich (noch) hdro, fuer mich sind beide spiele sich sehr aehnlich. ob nun vom spielprinzip her oder von den spielern. da jetzt einen grundlegenden unterschied festmachen zu wollen...wie dumme spieler spielen alle wow, gescheite leute spielen alle hdro....naja...ist etwas sehr naiv, oder.



Das hab ich noch nirgendwo gelesen, woher hast du diese Aussage? Oder stellst du die selber auf? 

Die Antworten hier im HDRO Forum sind nur nicht so voller Flames wie es beim WOW Forum ist. 

Und so sollte es bleiben.
Gruß
Gustav


----------



## Sergeant_Clark (23. Februar 2009)

Gustav schrieb:


> Das hab ich noch nirgendwo gelesen, woher hast du diese Aussage? Oder stellst du die selber auf?
> 
> Die Antworten hier im HDRO Forum sind nur nicht so voller Flames wie es beim WOW Forum ist.
> 
> ...



Doch, das HDRO-Forum hier ist im Grunde genauso voll mit Flames. 
Der Unterschied ist nur, daß die Flames hier ein wenig eloquenter als im WoW-Teil sind.

@ Topic:

Also entweder spiele ich ein anderes Spiel, oder meine Wahrnehmung ist etwas seltsam.

Wo ist doch gleich der Unterschied zwischen töte 10 Eber und töte 10 Luchse?
Die Quests in HDRO und WOW unterscheiden sich so gut wie überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Vetaro (23. Februar 2009)

Sergeant_Clark schrieb:


> Doch, das HDRO-Forum hier ist im Grunde genauso voll mit Flames.
> Der Unterschied ist nur, daß die Flames hier ein wenig eloquenter als im WoW-Teil sind.
> 
> @ Topic:
> ...



Das Problem ist nur, dass "flames" grunsätzlich ruppig bzw. beleidigend sind, vom Argumentativen Weg abkommen und unsachlich werden.

Oh, und immernoch, dass viel zu viele Leute unter "Flame" jegliche Handlung, die ungleich Kopftätscheln ist, verstehen.


EDIT: Habe gerade hier was gebloggt, was als normaler Beitrag einfach viel zu lang gewesen wäre. Ausserdem kann man da nicht so cool Bilder nach rechts ausgerichtet neben den Text platzieren.


----------

